# You’re Likely to Get the Coronavirus



## Anorion (Mar 4, 2020)

"COVID-19 is already reported to have killed more than twice that number. With its potent mix of characteristics, this virus is unlike most that capture popular attention: It is deadly, but not too deadly. It makes people sick, but not in predictable, uniquely identifiable ways. Last week, 14 Americans tested positive on a cruise ship in Japan despite feeling fine—the new virus may be most dangerous because, it seems, it may sometimes cause no symptoms at all.

...

The Harvard epidemiology professor Marc Lipsitch is exacting in his diction, even for an epidemiologist. Twice in our conversation he started to say something, then paused and said, “Actually, let me start again.” So it’s striking when one of the points he wanted to get exactly right was this: “I think the likely outcome is that it will ultimately not be containable.”

...

Lipsitch predicts that within the coming year, some 40 to 70 percent of people around the world will be infected with the virus that causes COVID-19. But, he clarifies emphatically, this does not mean that all will have severe illnesses. “It’s likely that many will have mild disease, or may be asymptomatic,” he said. As with influenza, which is often life-threatening to people with chronic health conditions and of older age, most cases pass without medical care. (Overall, about 14 percent of people with influenza have no symptoms.)"

The whole article thing is worth a read.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 4, 2020)

There are also a number of confirmed cases in India.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2020)

So, that means a person can get infected with corona but will be feeling healthy and fine.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 4, 2020)

Well, even common cold symptoms don't manifest immediately and take many days. In the meantime you will feel fine. Same as that in this case I think.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 4, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> So, that means a person can get infected with corona but will be feeling healthy and fine.


Yes, this is also a possibility. About 17 percent of those who fall ill with flu for example, do not show any symptoms.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 5, 2020)

So this is like a milder version of world wide thanos snap


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2020)

Hand Sanitizers are out of stock and the prices of face masks are increased from Rs 20 to Rs 80.
Good business for pharma companies


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 5, 2020)

Imagine if a person travelling in a Mumbai local during rush hour has coronavirus...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Imagine if a person travelling in a Mumbai local during rush hour has coronavirus...


then every passenger will be infected till they reach their destination.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> then every passenger will be infected till they reach their destination.


Not every passenger. Coronavirus does not posses such high effectiveness.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 7, 2020)

Eating Pani Puri on the streets gives you immunity against everything.
Lk jk


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2020)

Well, I am not worried about me. But about parents.


----------



## icebags (Mar 8, 2020)

world is afraid and scared at the outbreak of covid-19. meanwhile it also brings coffee to the table for mathematicians and data analysts. to understand the exponential patterns of infection cases and to predict the future.  the probability of we falling in probably also lies in there.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 9, 2020)

That was a good video.
WORRY EVERYONE! It's the only way, so that we don't have to worry in future!


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 10, 2020)

At least they could have given it a nice name like, LurkingDeath-69 or Xxx-K1ll3rC0r0na-Xxx. Covid-19 sounds like some fancy wannabe YouTube competitor.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2020)

Hrishi said:


> At least they could have given it a nice name like, *LurkingDeath-69 or Xxx-K1ll3rC0r0na-Xxx*. Covid-19 sounds like some fancy wannabe YouTube competitor.


Lol  these names are used by gamers around the globe.

COVID is just the acronym for the disease name.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 14, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 19, 2020)

We are all already infected guys...
They are not actually strictly "quaranteeing" anyone at the airport...

4 Jumping Quarantine Caught On Train Near Mumbai By Alert Passengers



> Four passengers were deboarded from the Mumbai-Delhi Garib Rath train in Mumbai for allegedly jumping quarantine on Wednesday, Western Railway officials sources said.
> 
> Barely an hour after the train left Mumbai, some passengers and the travelling ticket examiners raised an alarm when they noticed the "quarantine stamp" on the back of the palms of the four.
> 
> ...


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 19, 2020)

i remember drinking sugarcane juice from a road side vendor during cholera outbreak in 1991 during which few people died and many more were serious. all meat shops were closed in the area. i bought it from a vendor's home in the form of pieces. someone who was responsible for cooking it was completely shocked and kept telling me not to buy as it was not clear how old it was. when he told my brother (a doctor) about this, he said abe 4 seeti aur laga dena, sab theek ho jayega.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2020)

almost all pathogens are killed when cooked at high temperatures except few.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 19, 2020)

Coronavirus and Exponential Growth | SETI Institute


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2020)

I order food home these days. Good to see that many restaurants are adopting contact free delivery. However, the society where I live have a new policy of disallowing delivery guys into the premises, so I have to go to the gate to collect the items.

Main thing is that we just need to ensure that we wash our hands after touching anything coming from outside the house. We are not really at risk unless someone infected coughs or sneezes on us.


----------



## icebags (Mar 20, 2020)

# please wash your hands with soap frequently, for about 20 second duration.
# avoid touching eyes, nose, mouth, lips, ears before washing hands with soap.
# keep a hand sanitizer with you. use it after touching/using public handlebars or anything public.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## chimera201 (Mar 21, 2020)

Social Distancing so far ... : mumbai


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 22, 2020)

Coronavirus map


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 22, 2020)

Look at this once:

This is not unreasonable for a novel virus. The current timeline is something like this,


1-13 November 2019 first human infection, by some pangolin/bat in Wuhan, Wet market connection still unknown.
17 November 2019, first human started showing symptoms but went unnoticed due mild symptoms. (up to 14 days incubation)
1 December 2019, first confirmed case started experiencing symptoms. With no connection to wet market. (after up to 14 days incubation)
9 December 2019, first confirmed case actually goes to the hospital (after 8 days), diagnosed with pneumonia.
14 December 2019, after no improvements with 5 days of the regular antibiotic treatment for pneumonia, more tests are run. 6 other cases fit the same unknown profile.
21 December 2019, all tests come back negative and it's identified as "pneumonia of an unknown cause"
24 December 2019, sample is collected for genetic sequencing
26 December 2019, a laboratory confirms that the sample is very genetically similar to a SARS-like coronavirus.
27 December 2019, genetic sequence is shared with some chinese universities for studying.
29 December 2019, an investigation into the wet market started and samples were taken & tested.
30 December 2019, Dr. Li Wenliang and a handful of doctors from a Wuhan hospital shared via a WeChat group that seven people had tested positive for SARS, "CST 17:43, Dec 30 2019; Li: There are 7 confirmed cases of SARS at Huanan Seafood Market; Li: (Picture of diagnosis report); Li: (Video of CT scan results)"
30 December 2019 (still), Wuhan reported to the World Health Organization, WHO that 27 people were infected with viral pneumonia of unknown cause and made a public announcement about it. Early investigations ruled out seasonal flu, SARS, MERS and bird flu. (In retrospect we know of at least 266 people infected at this time)
3 January 2020, Scientist had determined the full genetic sequence and named the virus '2019-nCoV', director of the American CDC, Dr. Robert Redfield was in discussion with the Chinese about the virus (made public 20 March 





)


3 January - 7 January 2020, Heavy state censorship of all mention of the virus. rumors of human to human transmission. Dr. Li Wenliang was arrested by the local police for spreading rumors and misinformation, he died from COVID-19, 1 month later.
8 January 2020, Scientists in China announced the discovery of a new coronavirus.
9 January 2020, WHO confirmed that the novel coronavirus had been isolated from one person who had been hospitalised, in total there was 41 patients.
10 January 2020, full gene sequencing data of the virus was published to the international community.
14 January 2020, WHO tweeted there was no clear evidence of human-to-human transmission 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217043229427761152



20 January 2020, human-to-human transmission was confirmed by chinese officials. First spread outside China, which the WHO said was deeply concerning and could signal evidence of a much larger outbreak.
22 January 2020, 571 confirmed cases and 17 deaths. A quarantine of the greater Wuhan, China area is announced and will begin on 23 Jan with no traffic in or out allowed.
Pandemic is now in full swing.

Source: Italian virologist research on virus genome by Massimo Galli, head of Sacco Hospital, Milan: Lodi cluster came from China via Germany: other clusters directly from China. The virus jumped from animal to human around 23rd October 2019 according to the virus genome analysis and its mutations. : Coronavirus


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 22, 2020)

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Mar 22, 2020)

semi nationwide lockdown orders initiated .....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 22, 2020)

icebags said:


> semi nationwide lockdown orders initiated .....


When?
Now?

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Mar 22, 2020)

All shops in my neighbourhood closed. No food available anywhere.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Mar 22, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> When?
> Now?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Government decides to shutdown 75 coronavirus-hit districts across the country

rajasthan, punjab, west bengal, uttarakhand, bihar ...... and counting .....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Vyom (Mar 23, 2020)

^^ Great video. Shared it among the 'whatspp group'. Great advice to turn off whatsapp in the first place.
And now the title of this thread makes more sense.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 23, 2020)

Man this is even more scarier than I thought. Falls in line with a shower thought I was having lately: If there is no vaccine in the next 1-2 months, by end of this year all of us will be infected.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 23, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Man this is even more scarier than I thought. Falls in line with a shower thought I was having lately: If there is no vaccine in the next 1-2 months, by end of this year all of us will be infected.


Exactly. Goal of lockdown is not to contain the virus, cause that is impossible.
Goal of lockdown is to flatten the curve. And for those who don't understand it means, to spread out the cases evenly, so that their is less strain on hospitals and medical staffs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Man this is even more scarier than I thought. Falls in line with a shower thought I was having lately: If there is no vaccine in the next 1-2 months, by end of this year all of us will be infected.


There will be no vaccine even in next 10-12 months,human drug trials take a long time because a defective vaccine can be more damaging than the disease itself.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Man this is even more scarier than I thought. Falls in line with a shower thought I was having lately: If there is no vaccine in the next 1-2 months, by end of this year all of us will be infected.





Vyom said:


> Exactly. Goal of lockdown is not to contain the virus, cause that is impossible.
> Goal of lockdown is to flatten the curve. And for those who don't understand it means, to spread out the cases evenly, so that their is less strain on hospitals and medical staffs.


How has China kinda slowed it down then? No new cases from the past few days.



whitestar_999 said:


> There will be no vaccine even in next 10-12 months,human drug trials take a long time because a defective vaccine can be more damaging than the disease itself.


US has started a trial plus they are going ahead with some medicine starting with C, Trump and Musk are betting on it. I have no idea whether it will work or not.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 23, 2020)

billubakra said:


> How was China kinda slowed it down then? No new cases from the past few days.
> 
> 
> US has started a trial plus they are going ahead with some medicine starting with C, Trump and Musk are betting on it. I have no idea whether it will work or not.


>China
>No new cases

How do you think? They cooked the numbers, or rather it's very likely they did.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 23, 2020)

billubakra said:


> How was China kinda slowed it down then? No new cases from the past few days.



You can' trust China.
China Mobile Lost 73 Lakh Users Last Month, People Fear It Exposes A Dangerous Fact


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2020)

billubakra said:


> How was China kinda slowed it down then? No new cases from the past few days.


After gap of 3 days, China reports first local case - Times of India



billubakra said:


> US has started a trial plus they are going ahead with some medicine starting with C, Trump and Musk are betting on it. I have no idea whether it will work or not.


Doesn't matter what they try,it is not possible to complete human drug trials for such a disease vaccine in 10-12 months(it is not like some equipment production/research where you can divide the work to speedup the process).


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> >China
> >No new cases
> 
> How do you think? They cooked the numbers, or rather it's very likely they did.
> ...





chimera201 said:


> You can' trust China.
> China Mobile Lost 73 Lakh Users Last Month, People Fear It Exposes A Dangerous Fact


Yes the numbers are far far less. You can't trust a dragon, period. But why would it lie about no new cases?


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> After gap of 3 days, China reports first local case - Times of India
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what they try,it is not possible to complete human drug trials for such a disease vaccine in 10-12 months(it is not like some equipment production/research where you can divide the work to speedup the process).


_
Virus epicentre Wuhan, however, has not reported a new coronavirus case for the fourth consecutive day...._
Few cases will be there but they have gone through the worst part.
True that. But they are trying and with people like Musk and Gates they have high chance of success as compared to other countries.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 23, 2020)

billubakra said:


> But why would it lie about no new cases?


If I were to guess, I'd say for PR.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> If I were to guess, I'd say for PR.


I highly doubt that, China and NK don't care about PR at all.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2020)

billubakra said:


> _Virus epicentre Wuhan, however, has not reported a new coronavirus case for the fourth consecutive day...._
> Few cases will be there but they have gone through the worst part.
> True that. But they are trying and with people like Musk and Gates they have high chance of success as compared to other countries.


Success doesn't matter,time taken will not be less than 12 months & it only needs one country/team to succeed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2020)

billubakra said:


> I highly doubt that, China and NK don't care about PR at all.


They care towards their own population(aka govt should not look inept).


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> They care towards their own population(aka govt should not look inept).


LOL
North Korea's First Patient Shot Dead After Being Suspected With Coronavirus - GoodTimes: Lifestyle, Food, Travel, Fashion, Weddings, Bollywood, Tech, Videos & Photos
Chinese Tycoon Who Criticized Xi’s Response to Coronavirus Has Vanished


----------



## Desmond (Mar 23, 2020)

billubakra said:


> I highly doubt that, China and NK don't care about PR at all.


On the contrary, they are highly sensitive to how the outside world perceives them. NK goes to great length to give the image of being very modern but their buildings are designed to look good from the outside only but inside is unfinished and empty. Among other things.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Mar 23, 2020)

billubakra said:


> How was China kinda slowed it down then? No new cases from the past few days.



Even if we assume China isn't lying about the numbers they could probably be able to contain the virus, since its a communist nation where government can enforce rules strictly. 
India on the other hand just can't.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Even if we assume China isn't lying about the numbers they could probably be able to contain the virus, since its a communist nation where government can enforce rules strictly.
> India on the other hand just can't.


Not just communist but communist with enough resources. Vietnam is also a communist country just like China but it can't come even close to China in terms of enforcing such wide scale public bans.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2020)

Coronavirus live updates: Total number of positive Coronavirus cases in India is 415 and 7 deaths;  most of India under lockdown


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 23, 2020)

^ 425 here
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2020)

^^^^ The most updated one's
Microsoft Bing COVID-19 Tracker
Coronavirus Update (Live): 349,809 Cases and 15,307 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2020)

I wonder where are those people who say that US has the most advanced healthcare, period.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2020)

billubakra said:


> I wonder where are those people who say that US has the most advanced healthcare, period.


There is a difference between having most advanced healthcare tech(which US does have) & most advanced healthcare system on a whole for public(in which case US ranked 29th out of 195 nations in Healthcare Access and Quality (HAQ) Index 2016 report,India ranked 145 btw behind Bangladesh,Sri Lanka & Bhutan).


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> There is a difference between having most advanced healthcare tech(which US does have) & most advanced healthcare system on a whole for public(in which case US ranked 29th out of 195 nations in Healthcare Access and Quality (HAQ) Index 2016 report,India ranked 145 btw behind Bangladesh,Sri Lanka & Bhutan).


I don't understand and pardon me for deviating from the topic, but their healthcare is not available for the public? Money is the reason?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2020)

billubakra said:


> I don't understand and pardon me for deviating from the topic, but their healthcare is not available for the public? Money is the reason?


Basically yes. That is why health insurance is such a politically sensitive issue there.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2020)

billubakra said:


> ^^^^ The most updated one's
> Microsoft Bing COVID-19 Tracker
> Coronavirus Update (Live): 349,809 Cases and 15,307 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer


I can see each and every country in the list  Which country has ZERO cases as of now ?
What we have seen till now in movies is happening in real "a post apocalyptic warfare" from invisible enemy


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2020)

billubakra said:


> I don't understand and pardon me for deviating from the topic, but their healthcare is not available for the public? Money is the reason?


Healthcare is available to Public in US has the most sophisticated healthcare in the world. and they have very stringent laws for any healthcare violations.
First each & every individual must have a valid Health Insurance (cannot skip that).
Cost of healthcare is high. per clinical visit is $100 (7.6k INR). So, people opt for healthcare insurance there. Many Indians flyback to India as they can't afford the charges of treatment in US.
Healthcare providers, payors have to follow the rules otherwise they are charged with hefty fines worth millions. You won't find a jholachaap doctor in US.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Healthcare is available to Public in US has the most sophisticated healthcare in the world. and they have very stringent laws for any healthcare violations.
> First each & every individual must have a valid Health Insurance (cannot skip that).
> Cost of healthcare is high. per visit to clinical visit is $100 (7.6k INR). So, people opt for healthcare insurance there. Many Indians flyback to India as they can't afford the charges of treatment in US.
> Healthcare providers, payors have to follow the rules otherwise they are charged with hefty fines worth millions. You won't find a jholachaap doctors in US.


Read my earlier post & the data in it(aka the US rank in health index).


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 23, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> I can see each and every country in the list  Which country has ZERO cases as of now ?
> What we have seen till now in movies is happening in real "a post apocalyptic warfare" from invisible enemy



*i.postimg.cc/FsMFfxJY/Capture.png


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Basically yes. That is why health insurance is such a politically sensitive issue there.





Zangetsu said:


> Healthcare is available to Public in US has the most sophisticated healthcare in the world. and they have very stringent laws for any healthcare violations.
> First each & every individual must have a valid Health Insurance (cannot skip that).
> Cost of healthcare is high. per clinical visit is $100 (7.6k INR). So, people opt for healthcare insurance there. Many Indians flyback to India as they can't afford the charges of treatment in US.
> Healthcare providers, payors have to follow the rules otherwise they are charged with hefty fines worth millions. You won't find a jholachaap doctor in US.


So, no checkups without health insurance? $100 is for people without health insurance?
Why can't people, who can afford it ofcourse, get health insurance and be safe?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2020)

billubakra said:


> So, no checkups without health insurance? $100 is for people without health insurance?
> Why can't people, who can afford it ofcourse, get health insurance and be safe?


Getting good health insurance in USA is like getting a good salary govt job here in India so it is mostly the rich people there who maximum utilize the latest healthcare tech & treatments available in USA while typical public make do with relatively average healthcare system(compared to Nordic/other developed nations but still far better than India).


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Getting good health insurance in USA is like getting a good salary govt job here in India so it is mostly the rich people there who maximum utilize the latest healthcare tech & treatments available in USA while typical public *make do with relatively average healthcare system(compared to Nordic/other developed nations but still far better than India)*.


Still India is doing better than them in the current scenario.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Still India is doing better than them in the current scenario.


Do you really think so,wait till 2nd week of April.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 23, 2020)

I think low numbers in India is because of lack of testing than effective health care.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I think low numbers in India is because of lack of testing than effective health care.
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


Yes, this is exactly the case.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 24, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Still India is doing better than them in the current scenario.


Oh boy. You are in for a big surprise.
I advice watching this video:


----------



## Desmond (Mar 24, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Oh boy. You are in for a big surprise.
> I advice watching this video:


BTW, can anyone tell me what was the world war analogy he's talking about?

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> BTW, can anyone tell me what was the world war analogy he's talking about?


He is saying if PM had believed the official data(according to which situation isn't so bad) then he would not have said in his tv speech the reference to world wars.
PM Modi on coronavirus outbreak: World War I, II didn’t affect as many countries as Covid-19


> In his address to the nation, PM Modi called coronavirus crisis a matter of concern, saying that the even World War I and II did not affect as many countries as coronavirus.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 24, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Oh boy. You are in for a big surprise.
> I advice watching this video:


Yaar koi bta do yeh banda ke key points from this video


----------



## billubakra (Mar 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Do you really think so,wait till 2nd week of April.


Well as of today we are doing better than most countries and with the complete lockdown we should be fine.
A question to you and @Zangetsu uncle sam is doing pretty bad yet its illict child canada is somewhat doing ok. Good healthcare there?


----------



## billubakra (Mar 24, 2020)

Italy seems to have stopped new cases


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Well as of today we are doing better than most countries and with the complete lockdown we should be fine.
> A question to you and @Zangetsu uncle sam is doing pretty bad yet its illict child canada is somewhat doing ok. Good healthcare there?


Canada always has an overall better public healthcare system than USA. As for India's situation only thing I would say is wait & watch.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Well as of today we are doing better than most countries and with the complete lockdown we should be fine.
> A question to you and @Zangetsu uncle sam is doing pretty bad yet its illict child canada is somewhat doing ok. *Good healthcare there*?


Today 8pm Modi himself addressed that the healthcare technologies & facilities there are of topmost quality


----------



## billubakra (Mar 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Canada always has an overall better public healthcare system than USA. As for India's situation only thing I would say is wait & watch.


But they are considered second to the US always.



Zangetsu said:


> Today 8pm Modi himself addressed that the healthcare technologies & facilities there are of topmost quality


He did bro and that was my point. They have better facilities but still are at a worst phase than us.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> They care towards their own population(aka govt should not look inept).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2020)

^^The video is from overseas students body of China & was certainly posted from outside China. Even this video is most probably not visible inside China because of their great firewall censorship of all online sites & communications so you can know about it but almost no chinese people will(& those two sitting in the car were probably only tricked into talking about it by car driver else they too would never have mention this in public).


----------



## billubakra (Mar 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^The video is from overseas students body of China & was certainly posted from outside China. Even this video is most probably not visible inside China because of their great firewall censorship of all online sites & communications so you can know about it but almost no chinese people will(& those two sitting in the car were probably only tricked into talking about it by car driver else they too would never have mention this in public).


There were rumors that it is from Taiwan initially but later on it was confirmed that it is from China. Visible or not, my point was that they don't even care about their people.
I think that this women met the same fate. I am sure someone from the MSS noticed it and notified Xi or his people.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 27, 2020)

Coronavirus Spreads to Mumbai Slums; 4 Patients Test Positive


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Coronavirus Spreads to Mumbai Slums; 4 Patients Test Positive


There we go. The absolute nightmare.
There's nothing we can do now to contain the virus now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2020)

Vyom said:


> There we go. The absolute nightmare.
> There's nothing we can do now to contain the virus now.


There was this report in ToI recently saying some chances of coronavirus spread getting slowed because of hot weather but from yesterday it is rainy weather here in Delhi-NCR so there goes even that small chance for now.
Trump set on re-opening US even as MIT researchers say virus doesn't thrive as much in warm, humid weather - Times of India


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> There was this report in ToI recently saying some chances of coronavirus spread getting slowed because of hot weather but from yesterday it is rainy weather here in Delhi-NCR so there goes even that small chance for now.
> Trump set on re-opening US even as MIT researchers say virus doesn't thrive as much in warm, humid weather - Times of India


It's sooo sad that the one time, when the roads are cleared, weather has been opening up, skies turning more blue, water's pouring down down with no more poison in it, the ONE TIME when it was best to wander outside, that we are having to lock our selves down in our homes. :'(


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 27, 2020)

According to John Hopkins University, In an optimistic scenario with decreased virulence and temperature/humidity sensitivity, 12 crore Indians will be infected by June
*cddep.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/...DOZIzewUvz5bgp9R45QB7KGuOhksgITidXzVhbkqovFU/



> We use IndiaSIM, a well-validated agent-based model of the Indian population. This has been published widely over many years and has been used for government decision-making including by NTAGI for vaccine introduction. A brief summary of the model is attached. The model describes the actual Indian population in full detail of demography (age, gender), location, socio-economic characteristics and access to healthcare. Our unit of analysis is an actual simulated Indian and estimates are reliable down to the district level. The model is fitted to the most recently available NFHS and census data and uses state-of-art agent-based modeling methods.
> 
> We fitted the model to available data from China and Italy. Key parameters include force of infection, age- and gender-specific infection rates, severe infection and case-fatality rates. Seasonality was assumed based on the idea that most respiratory infections decline in the summer and although Covid-19’s temperature and humidity is not well understood, it is reasonable to assume that some characteristics of seasonal influenza apply here.



The report looks legit with cases like these 
Coronavirus Mumbai Update: Coronavirus infected 25-year-old mingled with 1,000 guests at wedding in Dombivli | Thane News - Times of India
Coronavirus lockdown: 300 migrant workers found holed up in two container trucks in Maharashtra


----------



## billubakra (Apr 1, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> There was this report in ToI recently saying some chances of coronavirus spread getting slowed because of hot weather but from yesterday it is rainy weather here in Delhi-NCR so there goes even that small chance for now.
> Trump set on re-opening US even as MIT researchers say virus doesn't thrive as much in warm, humid weather - Times of India


Same goes for humid or cold weather?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 1, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Same goes for humid or cold weather?


No,cold weather in fact increases the spread rate. Also hot weather might slow it down but not that much so shutdowns are still needed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2020)

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2020)

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Apr 1, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


*geek.digit.in/community/threads/you’re-likely-to-get-the-coronavirus.208128/page-4#post-2381050+
*www.nytimes.com/2020/03/14/world/asia/china-ren-zhiqiang.html


----------



## billubakra (Apr 1, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Oh boy. You are in for a big surprise.
> I advice watching this video:


See Bjp's response

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241601092053389312


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2020)

The situation is getting Bad day by day.
China has stabilized but the rest of the world the count is increasing, India crossed 2000 mark


----------



## billubakra (Apr 2, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> The situation is getting Bad day by day.
> China has stabilized but the rest of the world the count is increasing, India crossed 2000 mark


They have stabilized by doing this
Chinese Tycoon Who Criticized Xi’s Response to Coronavirus Has Vanished




Ai Fen missing: Authorities share mysterious post on Wuhan doctor's profile to cover tracks?
From where it supposedly all started
*m.economictimes.com/news/internati...dogs/a-lesson-unlearnt/slideshow/74924964.cms


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2020)

Coronavirus Update (Live): 1,014,296 Cases and 52,982 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer


----------



## billubakra (Apr 3, 2020)

Guys Modi said yesterday during his video conference call with cm of all states that lockdown will be lifted but stringent conditions will be there. Maybe he will order that more than xyz number of people cannot be together etc. etc. Your views?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Guys Modi said yesterday during his video conference call with cm of all states that lockdown will be lifted but stringent conditions will be there. Maybe he will order that more than xyz number of people cannot be together etc. etc. Your views?


Actually he said "staggered" which means doing things at different times so I am guessing lockdown will be lifted completely in some regions while continuing in some regions with a combination of different rules.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Actually he said "staggered" which means doing things at different times so I am guessing lockdown will be lifted completely in some regions while continuing in some regions with a combination of different rules.


Bill Gates called for a 10 weeks shutdown in the US, guess we are doing better.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Bill Gates called for a 10 weeks shutdown in the US, guess we are doing better.


More like they can afford it but India can't.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> More like they can afford it but India can't.


Nothing should be more important than people at this time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Nothing should be more important than people at this time.


Ideally it should be but unfortunately we don't live in an ideal world. It may so happen that deaths due to economic slowdown may eventually surpass deaths due to coronavirus so a balance needs to be maintained.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 5, 2020)

Cases doubling every 4 days


----------



## billubakra (Apr 6, 2020)

*www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2020/04/tiger-coronavirus-covid19-positive-test-bronx-zoo/


----------



## icebags (Apr 6, 2020)

this trait of corona virus is really coming out as a threat to human existence. hope they will find some vaccine soon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 6, 2020)

icebags said:


> this trait of corona virus is really coming out as a threat to human existence. hope they will find some vaccine soon.


Nothing like that. In fact its most damage is economical in nature.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2020)

The thing is that most people will recover, there is a rare chance of some serious complication happening but overall it's not fatal for most of the population. The point of isolation is to reduce the chance of the infection spreading to someone who might be vulnerable. In otherwords, let's say you get infected and you spread to someone else by coming into contact with them. You might recover, but what if the other person does not?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> The thing is that most people will recover, there is a rare chance of some serious complication happening but overall it's not fatal for most of the population. The point of isolation is to reduce the chance of the infection spreading to someone who might be vulnerable. In otherwords, let's say you get infected and you spread to someone else by coming into contact with them. You might recover, *but what if the other person does not*?


The Elderly people and those who are already suffering from other diseases.. Diabetic, Asthama, Lung Cancer, Kidney infection etc


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> The Elderly people and those who are already suffering from other diseases.. Diabetic, Asthama, Lung Cancer, Kidney infection etc


My point exactly

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Apr 6, 2020)

Many countries are doing thousands of tests per day which is why their number of cases are increasing. Those countries are also under lockdown so how are they testing people?
Just a stat
India- 102 tests against 1 Million people. Most of which were done for the VVIP's
Brazil- 258 tests against 1 Million people. Why I mentioned Brazil because it has kinda the same facilities as India + it also has tons of people


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 6, 2020)

Because the Indian gov is still in denial about community transmission.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 6, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Because the Indian gov is still in denial about community transmission.


Did any government official said or indicated that?
The question still stands if countries are under lockdown so how are they testing people? By going home to home?
In India if I don't have high symptoms then I won't be tested for it. But they are testing VVIP's for every sneeze.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 6, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Did any government official said or indicated that?



Till now they have only said that community transmission hasn't taken place and the last 2 weeks they have kept quiet.
*www.bloombergquint.com/coronavirus...ansmission-experts-say-too-few-tested-to-know


----------



## billubakra (Apr 6, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Till now they have only said that community transmission hasn't taken place and the last 2 weeks they have kept quiet.
> *www.bloombergquint.com/coronavirus...ansmission-experts-say-too-few-tested-to-know


The article is old bro. If we go by the number of cases per day, its low. I am not saying community transmission hasn't happened. But per day cases are on the lower side.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 6, 2020)

Are they testing house by house?
*economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/...irus-arvind-kejriwal/articleshow/75012334.cms


----------



## billubakra (Apr 6, 2020)

I hope this is not removed, I don't think that it will be against the rules. Please sign and share the same
*Sign the Petition*


----------



## billubakra (Apr 6, 2020)

Plateau is being hit in most of the countries
*www.theguardian.com/world/live/202...pital-as-trump-again-touts-hydroxychloroquine_Coronavirus live news: Italy reports lowest day-to-day rise in infections in a week ; Spain deaths lower for fourth day in a row ; Germany sees further case drop_


----------



## billubakra (Apr 7, 2020)

First this
*www.thehindu.com/news/internationa...xychloroquine-to-us-trump/article31276161.eceThen
*www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-52196730
Mera Desh badal raha hai. Wah Modiji Wah


----------



## icebags (Apr 7, 2020)

billubakra said:


> First this
> *www.thehindu.com/news/internationa...xychloroquine-to-us-trump/article31276161.eceThen
> *www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-52196730
> Mera Desh badal raha hai. Wah Modiji Wah


helping out countries with some portion of the medicine is a gentleman's courtesy. but govt should issue some statement for the threatening. also, when the medicine market is on high, it's better to speed up hydroxy & ventilator productions & sell all the excess to usa, as, it may at least up the economy a bit in this collapsed market.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 7, 2020)

icebags said:


> *helping out countries with some portion of the medicine is a gentleman's courtesy.* but govt should issue some statement for the threatening. also, when the medicine market is on high, it's better to speed up hydroxy & ventilator productions & sell all the excess to usa, as, it may at least up the economy a bit in this collapsed market.



Bro I am not against it, only if they donate it to Terroriststan(you know which country is that) because they don't have the money to buy it. My point is that a statement should have been released about the "retaliation" thing. I am sure if that statement was given by any other country the likes of sambit patra and company would have seen shouting on every channel.
BTW that drug is not a vaccine and it has not been proven to work too. Since it has no side effects either that is why Trump and Musk are in its favor.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2020)

billubakra said:


> BTW that drug is not a vaccine and it has not been proven to work too. Since it has no side effects either that is why Trump and Musk are in its favor.


*theintercept.com/2020/04/06/drug-t...vid-can-fatal-side-effect-cardiologists-warn/


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> almost all pathogens are killed when cooked at high temperatures except few.


Yeah the food at the takeaway restaurtants etc isn't the issue. However the packaging and the cutlery that is provided might contain the virus. Western country are using Lysol wipes to wipedown literally everything and even washing down veggies.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 8, 2020)

*www.livemint.com/news/india/mint-c...ach-10-000-by-the-weekend-11586316460893.html


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> *www.livemint.com/news/india/mint-c...ach-10-000-by-the-weekend-11586316460893.html


I find it weird how China has flatlined.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 8, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I find it weird how China has flatlined.



Either they haven't released actual no.s or their authoritarian regime works well in such a case.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 8, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> *theintercept.com/2020/04/06/drug-t...vid-can-fatal-side-effect-cardiologists-warn/


Fauci said no side effect in an interview.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 8, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I find it weird how China has flatlined.





chimera201 said:


> Either they haven't released actual no.s or their authoritarian regime works well in such a case.


Guys anything new on the asymptomatic cases from that country?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Fauci said no side effect in an interview.


Where? I think it is some twisting of words by some pro-Trump site/channel(many such cases recently).


----------



## billubakra (Apr 8, 2020)

It was some interview, will try to find the link, he said it is not proved that it will work. When he was asked about side effects he said none if given in controlled dosage.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 8, 2020)

Check this video out




In many cities government is not doing tests but the private labs are. I guess the price is around 4500 if I am correct. Shouldn't that be free?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2020)

billubakra said:


> It was some interview, will try to find the link, he said it is not proved that it will work. When he was asked about side effects he said none if given in controlled dosage.


Well it is a drug which works for another disease so if given in some controlled dosage then it should have little side effects but the thing is who will decide what the controlled dosage is because this drug was never meant to treat corona virus. I suspect twisting of words.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2020)

billubakra said:


> In many cities government is not doing tests but the private labs are. I guess the price is around 4500 if I am correct. Shouldn't that be free?


*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/...arge-fee-for-testing/articleshow/75052892.cms


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2020)

It just boggles my mind that the Govt still hasn't released any info on how the PM-CARES fund is actually being used.


----------



## dissel (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## billubakra (Apr 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/...arge-fee-for-testing/articleshow/75052892.cms


But as per private labs they haven't received  copy of the order.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247947970512912389


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 11, 2020)

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/...t-repeats-government/articleshow/75089422.cms


----------



## billubakra (Apr 11, 2020)

Why is WB not reporting live numbers? If a person has some heart disease and passes away due to the virus then they are not counting it as a virus related case
_Confusion regarding WB patient numbers
As WB state bulletin only reports the number of active cases, the numbers for WB are currently updated according to MoHFW | Home_


----------



## icebags (Apr 13, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Why is WB not reporting live numbers? If a person has some heart disease and passes away due to the virus then they are not counting it as a virus related case
> _Confusion regarding WB patient numbers
> As WB state bulletin only reports the number of active cases, the numbers for WB are currently updated according to MoHFW | Home_


people taking their job too personally and adopting iron curtain policies.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 14, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/...arge-fee-for-testing/articleshow/75052892.cms


*www.bloombergquint.com/law-and-pol...only-for-poor-as-supreme-court-modifies-orderThis court has become a big joke


----------



## Desmond (Apr 14, 2020)

So it seems lockdown has been extended till 3rd May.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2020)

billubakra said:


> *www.bloombergquint.com/law-and-pol...only-for-poor-as-supreme-court-modifies-orderThis court has become a big joke


Why? The first order was in fact not good. Imagine if the test was free for all then a rickshaw puller will be in waiting queue with a car owner for test & obviously the rickshaw puller need that test much more than car owner because rickshaw puller will never get the test if not free while also at most risk for not keeping social distance for earning his livelihood compared to car owner. Supreme Court changed its decision because govt/medical staff clarified this situation as test will take the same time for both rich & poor & time is the most important factor now so priority has to be assigned.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 14, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why? The first order was in fact not good. Imagine if the test was free for all then a rickshaw puller will be in waiting queue with a car owner for test & obviously the rickshaw puller need that test much more than car owner because rickshaw puller will never get the test if not free while also at most risk for not keeping social distance for earning his livelihood compared to car owner. Supreme Court changed its decision because govt/medical staff clarified this situation as test will take the same time for both rich & poor & time is the most important factor now so priority has to be assigned.


There should not be a discrimination of rich and poor now. Rationally speaking what you said is kinda right. But how many Jan Dhan accounts were opened in private banks? Sirf naam ke. The private labs won't give a shit when someone BPL comes for testing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2020)

billubakra said:


> There should not be a discrimination of rich and poor now. Rationally speaking what you said is kinda right. But how many Jan Dhan accounts were opened in private banks? Sirf naam ke. The private labs won't give a shit when someone BPL comes for testing.


Actually now is the time for discrimination. Not even between rich & poor but there should be a discrimination between even healthy looking poor & sick looking poor. Targeted testing is the only way considering the population of India & the entire basis of targeted testing is discrimination based on symptoms,travel history,contact tracing etc.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 14, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Actually now is the time for discrimination. Not even between rich & poor but there should be a discrimination between even healthy looking poor & sick looking poor. Targeted testing is the only way considering the population of India & the entire basis of targeted testing is discrimination based on symptoms,travel history,contact tracing etc.


What if a healthy and rich guy is positive but is asymptomatic?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2020)

billubakra said:


> What if a healthy and rich guy is positive but is asymptomatic?


Then he can pay for the test or choose to comfortably remain in isolation with all facilities as he doesn't really need to venture outside for earning. The point of testing is to stop those who are already infected from infecting others & poor tops the list because unlike rich/middle class they can't maintain social distancing while also earning their livelihood.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 15, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Then he can pay for the test or choose to comfortably remain in isolation with all facilities as he doesn't really need to venture outside for earning. The point of testing is to stop those who are already infected from infecting others & poor tops the list because unlike rich/middle class they can't maintain social distancing while also earning their livelihood.


Bhai asymptomatic guy will never know that he has it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Bhai asymptomatic guy will never know that he has it.


That is why the social distancing for everyone,rich & poor. Obviously poor person will be in much difficult situation to strictly follow social distancing compared to rich/middle class people & that is why it is more important to test them first as they will be in the highest risk category for violating social distancing to earn their livelihood(even today it happened with migrant workers gathering at mumbai station & in other states).


----------



## dissel (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## billubakra (Apr 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is why the social distancing for everyone,rich & poor. Obviously poor person will be in much difficult situation to strictly follow social distancing compared to rich/middle class people & that is why it is more important to test them first as they will be in the highest risk category for violating social distancing to earn their livelihood(even today it happened with migrant workers gathering at mumbai station & in other states).


So, an asymptomatic guy transmits the same to say 5 of his family members. Isn't that risky?
There will be no end to this discussion. The point is mass tests for all and free. Maybe area by area.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 16, 2020)

billubakra said:


> So, an asymptomatic guy transmits the same to say 5 of his family members. Isn't that risky?
> There will be no end to this discussion. The point is mass tests for all and free. Maybe area by area.


You are supposed to follow social distancing even within homes especially with older family members.

Mass testing for all that too free is not realistically possible as all it will do is overload an already overburdened health system in India. Medical experts know this,govt know this & now Supreme Court also know this so no point in discussing it now as it has already been judged as a bad idea & won't be put in action. Free testing for poor based on targeted symptoms is the best course of action & as such already implemented.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 16, 2020)

Today a guy from PMC came to my flat for a survey. He was asking if anyone in the house had COVID symptoms and noted down the details. I guess this is the extent of the testing I think.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 17, 2020)

*www.livemint.com/news/world/china-...virus-death-toll-up-by-50-11587101692626.html


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 17, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Today a guy from PMC came to my flat for a survey. He was asking if anyone in the house had COVID symptoms and noted down the details. I guess this is the extent of the testing I think.


This is a start. Something is better than nothing. Not sure if testing 1.5 Billion will be ever possible(in a short span of time).


Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Apr 17, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> This is a start. Something is better than nothing. Not sure if testing 1.5 Billion will be ever possible(in a short span of time).
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Uncle sam is testing around 1 million people per day. They pressed the pharmaceutical companies for rapid testing kits and they have a kit now which gives results in about 5 minutes. India on the other hand is mass producing Hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 17, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> *www.livemint.com/news/world/china-...virus-death-toll-up-by-50-11587101692626.html


They are again lying and those food markets have been opened


----------



## icebags (Apr 17, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Uncle sam is testing around 1 million people per day. They pressed the pharmaceutical companies for rapid testing kits and they have a kit now which gives results in about 5 minutes. India on the other hand is mass producing Hydroxychloroquine.


Hydroxychloroquine production is still very much depends on china for the API supply.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 17, 2020)

icebags said:


> Hydroxychloroquine production is still very much depends on china for the API supply.


*www.fiercepharma.com/manufacturing...minance-plans-drug-ingredient-production-push*www.indiatoday.in/india/story/indi...ot-procure-ppes-from-china-1667822-2020-04-17
Did India give the same to US for free?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2020)

billubakra said:


> *www.fiercepharma.com/manufacturing...minance-plans-drug-ingredient-production-push*www.indiatoday.in/india/story/indi...ot-procure-ppes-from-china-1667822-2020-04-17
> Did India give the same to US for free?


Nothing is free in this world, you either pay for it in the form of money or something else(some concession in trade deal,diplomatic deal,arms deal etc).


----------



## billubakra (Apr 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Nothing is free in this world, you either pay for it in the form of money or something else(some concession in trade deal,diplomatic deal,arms deal etc).



Check the second link above, India is sending it free to some nations. Russia also sent some medical equipments for free to the US.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Check the second link above, India is sending it free to some nations. Russia also sent some medical equipments for free to the US.


I know but just because India is not asking for money does not mean it is "free".


----------



## billubakra (Apr 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I know but just because India is not asking for money does not mean it is "free".



What in the world will India want from Syria for this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2020)

billubakra said:


> What in the world will India want from Syria for this?


Syria is a very crucial location, any good contacts in there go a long way in many international diplomatic & security affairs. Why do you think everyone from Russia to USA is so interested in Syria?


----------



## billubakra (Apr 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Syria is a very crucial location, any good contacts in there go a long way in many international diplomatic & security affairs. Why do you think everyone from Russia to USA is so interested in Syria?


Bro that country is doomed. So are most of the African countries to which India has supplied this for free. AFAIK Russia is supporting Assad maybe because of the moolah. Why do you think Russia supplied equipment's free to the US? What kinda benefit were they expecting from uncle same? None. It's all mind games.
Anyways this too can go on and on.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Bro that country is doomed. So are most of the African countries to which India has supplied this for free. AFAIK Russia is supporting Assad maybe because of the moolah. Why do you think Russia supplied equipment's free to the US? What kinda benefit were they expecting from uncle same? None. It's all mind games.
> Anyways this too can go on and on.


Afghanistan is also doomed but it is attracting superpowers since British supremacy. African countries have uncharted potential mineral reserves. All this involves international diplomacy & future profits, only naive nations give anything for really free(aka not just talking about money) & those naive nations usually don't last long.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Afghanistan is also doomed but it is attracting superpowers since British supremacy. African countries have uncharted potential mineral reserves. All this involves international diplomacy & future profits, only naive nations give anything for really free(aka not just talking about money) & those naive nations usually don't last long.


The reason why gore intervened in Afghanistan and why Rambo was made was because they didn't want Russia too expand. Ofcourse what you said is true but there are far better countries than these. Why do you think Russia supplied equipment's free to the US? What kinda benefit were they expecting from uncle sam? None.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2020)

billubakra said:


> The reason why gore intervened in Afghanistan and why Rambo was made was because they didn't want Russia too expand. Ofcourse what you said is true but there are far better countries than these. Why do you think Russia supplied equipment's free to the US? What kinda benefit were they expecting from uncle sam? None.


Afghanistan is a very geostrategic nation, any nation controlling it can effectively monitor & restrict movements of nations ranging from Iran to China. Same reason why Cuba crisis happened. There is no other other country than Afghanistan currently which can do it. Russia supplied free equipment because its image has taken a huge beating in USA affecting anything related to it(kaspersky expulsion from US govt offices for example) because of its election interference plus you can never 100% be sure if this "free aid" has some spy component mixed in(in form of compromised equipment or personnel). Anyway let's leave it because these are things for govt & their top security agencies to consider, we should rather worry about whether India crosses 20k infected mark before 3rd Apr or  not.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Afghanistan is a very geostrategic nation, any nation controlling it can effectively monitor & restrict movements of nations ranging from Iran to China. Same reason why Cuba crisis happened. There is no other other country than Afghanistan currently which can do it. Russia supplied free equipment because its image has taken a huge beating in USA affecting anything related to it(kaspersky expulsion from US govt offices for example) because of its election interference plus you can never 100% be sure if this "free aid" has some spy component mixed in(in form of compromised equipment or personnel). Anyway let's leave it because these are things for govt & their top security agencies to consider, we should rather worry about whether India crosses 20k infected mark before 3rd Apr or  not.


Cuba happened because of a strategic missile position plan. Russia will never ever have a bug installed in those equipments.
Bhai aj 18 hogayi, theek ho?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Cuba happened because of a strategic missile position plan. Russia will never ever have a bug installed in those equipments.
> Bhai aj 18 hogayi, theek ho?


All days are same now here till 3rd May.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 22, 2020)

20k confirmed cases. India is climbing the COVID leaderboard very fast.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 22, 2020)

*www.covid19india.org/


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 22, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> 20k confirmed cases. India is climbing the COVID leaderboard very fast.


Very True,but by grace of God and the "Lockdown" effect supported by majority of the population, DEATH RATE is much lower than U.S. or the European Nations.
Hat's off to the decision made by the Govt.

Y*es, strangely but Truly, we have sacrificed "Economy" at the cost of saving lives of people.
But U.S. under the madman Tr*m* ,has sacrificed its people to save its Economy.*

What a phenomenon.....


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Very True,but by grace of God and the "Lockdown" effect supported by majority of the population, DEATH RATE is much lower than U.S. or the European Nations.
> Hat's off to the decision made by the Govt.
> 
> Y*es, strangely but Truly, we have sacrificed "Economy" at the cost of saving lives of people.
> ...


God has nothing to do with this. Human action caused this pandemic and is going to save us from the pandemic


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 22, 2020)

@Nerevarine  ,Buddy, I am not an Atheist.
But surely God in incarnation are the Doctors,Nurses,Health workers and Scientists.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> @Nerevarine  ,Buddy, I am not an Atheist.
> But surely God in incarnation are the Doctors,Nurses,Health workers and Scientists.


Don't wanna deviate this thread. We will have to disagree with each other but I appreciate your belief in the goodwill of covid-19 workers.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 23, 2020)

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/...re-asymptomatic-icmr/articleshow/75282825.cms


----------



## billubakra (Apr 23, 2020)

Hot weather is working, cases are decreasing and people are recovering fast.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 23, 2020)

Kerala contained the virus well and had a good lockdown



Spoiler



since they are used to strikes for half the year


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 24, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Hot weather is working, cases are decreasing and people are recovering fast.


Sorry, but talk about facts, don't provide speculations.
It's not confirmed about hot weather kills virus.
Please dont spread rumours. (About hot weather)
And cases are not decreasing. 

Adani Electricity and Maharashtra govt made setu app mandatory for their employees.


----------



## maheshn (Apr 24, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Kerala contained the virus well and had a good lockdown
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry to rain on your parade, but lockdown is not over even in Kerala. Partial restriction changes in some districts only. Places in the red zone are still in complete lockdown (including where I am at present).

Also, cases have not decreased as mentioned by the other poster. Across India, confirmed 21700 nos (increase of 1229) as per Aarogya Setu App, which is a conservative count. (Kerala also increased 11 cases to a total of 438).

Maintain all levels of caution, wherever you are, and don't relax any precautions. We shall overcome, but it will take time.... always to keep in mind.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 24, 2020)

maheshn said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade, but lockdown is not over even in Kerala. Partial restriction changes in some districts only. Places in the red zone are still in complete lockdown (including where I am at present).
> 
> Also, cases have not decreased as mentioned by the other poster. Across India, confirmed 21700 nos (increase of 1229) as per Aarogya Setu App, which is a conservative count. (Kerala also increased 11 cases to a total of 438).
> 
> Maintain all levels of caution, wherever you are, and don't relax any precautions. We shall overcome, but it will take time.... always to keep in mind.



I know the lockdown is far from over. I am just comparing Kerala to other states. My actual comment was in the spoiler.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 24, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Sorry, but talk about facts, don't provide speculations.
> It's not confirmed about hot weather kills virus.
> Please dont spread rumours. (About hot weather)
> And cases are not decreasing.
> ...



Brother I am not a doctor, but atleast in my state district wise cases have decreased. Some districts are completely out of it. Ofcourse we all need to be careful and vigilant even now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Hot weather is working, cases are decreasing and people are recovering fast.


Herd immunity is taking effect. But Hot weather is killing the virus cannot be speculated. Its true the Virus cannot survive high temps but hot weather is a taking toll on virus cannot be agreed upon.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 25, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Sorry, but talk about facts, don't provide speculations.
> It's not confirmed about hot weather kills virus.
> Please dont spread rumours. (About hot weather)
> And cases are not decreasing.
> ...





Zangetsu said:


> Herd immunity is taking effect. But Hot weather is killing the virus cannot be speculated. Its true the Virus cannot survive high temps but hot weather is a taking toll on virus cannot be agreed upon.



*www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/04/sun...virus-fastest-scientists-200424065853466.html


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2020)

billubakra said:


> *www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/04/sun...virus-fastest-scientists-200424065853466.html


Unless it is verified by multiple health agencies & published in multiple reputed newspapers it is not credible.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Unless it is verified by multiple health agencies & published in multiple reputed newspapers it is not credible.


Yea. Not 100% verified, still under testing phase. That news is on other famous news sites also.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 29, 2020)

India cases cross 30K+
Worldwide cases cross 3 million


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 29, 2020)

We're still not at the peak yet.. Can't imagine how much longer this will be around 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 29, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> We're still not at the peak yet.. Can't imagine how much longer this will be around
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


My Opinion - Worst scenario in case lockdown doesn't extend..
Very bad governing by Maharashtra, as they resume metro projects work in Pune and also planned to add more relaxation after 3 may.
giving relaxation in lockdown means you completely misunderstood the word "Lockdown", also meanings are different for different states.
Both Central and State governments doing mistakes which they can't revert and will affect us all longtime.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2020)

Work from Home for IT companies extended till 31st July


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 29, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> My Opinion - Worst scenario in case lockdown doesn't extend..
> Very bad governing by Maharashtra, as they resume metro projects work in Pune and also planned to add more relaxation after 3 may.
> giving relaxation in lockdown means you completely misunderstood the word "Lockdown", also meanings are different for different states.
> Both Central and State governments doing mistakes which they can't revert and will affect us all longtime.


It is about choosing between lesser of the two evils, this lockdown may end up killing more people eventually(say 1-2 years down the line) than coronavirus.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 29, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Work from Home for IT companies extended till 31st July



I hope it gets extended till rain gets over


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 29, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> I hope it gets extended till rain gets over


I for one am tired of WFH.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 29, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I for one am tired of WFH.



I actually didn't want to WFH now in the summer. I have no AC right now. Rainy season would have been a better time to WFH.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 29, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> I actually didn't want to WFH now in the summer. I have no AC right now. Rainy season would have been a better time to WFH.


True absolutely, no one wants to go to office in rain.. especially if u only have bike and no car


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I for one am tired of WFH.


Everyone has got tired of it. Overkill


----------



## icebags (Apr 30, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> My Opinion - Worst scenario in case lockdown doesn't extend..
> Very bad governing by Maharashtra, as they resume metro projects work in Pune and also planned to add more relaxation after 3 may.
> giving relaxation in lockdown means you completely misunderstood the word "Lockdown", also meanings are different for different states.
> Both Central and State governments doing mistakes which they can't revert and will affect us all longtime.


i hope they introduce annual lockdown week as a practice. or may be annual lockdown month.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2020)

icebags said:


> i hope they introduce annual lockdown week as a practice. or may be annual lockdown month.


Not possible even for a single day.


----------



## dissel (May 1, 2020)




----------



## maheshn (May 2, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Not possible even for a single day.



They already do it in places like Indonesia (Bali). They just don't call it a lockdown

Do a google for "Bali Day of Silence" or "Nyepi"



A link too 

This Was Nyepi 2020 - Bali Day of Silence - , Bali 24 Hours Offline on Silent Day


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2020)

maheshn said:


> They already do it in places like Indonesia (Bali). They just don't call it a lockdown
> 
> Do a google for "Bali Day of Silence" or "Nyepi"
> 
> ...


The difference between a suggestion and an enforcement..
Me thinks


----------



## TigerKing (May 4, 2020)

I think community spread will start from today, as lockdown relaxations are given.


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I for one am tired of WFH.


On the contrary, I am not. Beats commuting to work in summer heat heat and traffic. I hope it lifts when the monsoon arrives. XD

Or even better: the winter.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 4, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> On the contrary, I am not. Beats commuting to work in summer heat heat and traffic. I hope it lifts when the monsoon arrives. XD
> 
> Or even better: the winter.
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


While I too absolutely hate long transit time to office, I miss not having to cook for myself or having the chance to meet someone.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 4, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> I think community spread will start from today, as lockdown relaxations are given.



it might if some sharabi is infected as at many places people have forgotten social distancing as shown in news and news sites. i must mention that queue outside 3 shops which i passed while going to get some grocery were completely disciplined, people were standing in hot sun at a distance of 1 meter or more. on the other hand, inside the grocery shops and medical shops, most of the people jostled and every single of them was a senior citizen. shopkeepers and their men kept telling everyone not to do so still it continued. all of them looked like degree holders (don't feel like saying literate).


----------



## billubakra (May 4, 2020)

What about thousands of people the states are sending to their respective towns in trains? Are they going to maintain distancing there?
All the other major countries have flattened the curve.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2020)

How far do you people live from office ? @Desmond David @SaiyanGoku

When I took apartment, my max radius was 7km away from office.


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> How far do you people live from office ? @Desmond David @SaiyanGoku
> 
> When I took apartment, my max radius was 7km away from office.


~16 kms for me. Fortunately I have to take the highway, so there's not much traffic for most of the commute. But as I get close the traffic gets worse. Area is work in is an IT hub, so morning traffic jams are common because of all the commuters.

I had actually switched jobs but I chose to stay at my current apartment. I used to be only about 5 mins commute to my previous workplace.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 4, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> How far do you people live from office ? @Desmond David @SaiyanGoku
> 
> When I took apartment, my max radius was 7km away from office.


3 KM previously but I used to walk to office. I have switched job recently and current flat is about 40 KM away from new office. Would need to search for a place near it after lock down ends and WFH limits are exhausted (till 31 July as per govt.).


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2020)

i enjoy wfh too
but hours are out of wack


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 3 KM previously but I used to walk to office. I have switched job recently and current flat is about 40 KM away from new office. Would need to search for a place near it after lock down ends and WFH limits are exhausted (till 31 July as per govt.).


40 km sounds impossible to do, how did u travel before lockdown ? Bike ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 5, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> 40 km sounds impossible to do, how did u travel before lockdown ? Bike ?


Haven't needed to travel yet. Remote onboarding and WFH options have helped greatly. Funny I was hoping to get a 2 wheeler 1-2 months after finding and shifting to a new place but the latter might not happen if lock down keeps getting extended.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2020)

Anorion said:


> i enjoy wfh too
> but hours are out of wack


I think most people will end up working more in terms of raw hours when they work from home. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2020)

Oh wait, I plan and keep track, so can give a comparison

*January*
Commute: 90 hours
Sleep: 300 hours
Work: 257 hours

*April*
Commute: 0 hours
Sleep: 216 hours
Work: 348 hours


----------



## chimera201 (May 7, 2020)

^ You are really bad at WFH. I sleep more and work less 

India crossed 50K+ cases. Not slowing down.


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2020)

Personally, its not for the reasons mentioned in the articles, but the sleep thing is happening to most of the country: 

Work from home is making 67% Indians suffer from sleep deprivation, says study

It's funny and fitting that a mattress making company came up with the report

And, people are listening to indie and k-pop because of the lockdown, bollywood listening has gone down, its kind of bizarre

How India’s Lockdown Has Changed Music Listening

That's behind a paywall, but here is a site that tracks listens on streaming services


----------



## icebags (May 9, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> ^ You are really bad at WFH. I sleep more and work less
> 
> India crossed 50K+ cases. Not slowing down.


we are also having similar issues here, due to wfh availability, we are being compelled to work from 9-10am upto midnight or past midnight these days, almost uninterrupted. lunch time, bath time private life, week ends, everything got messed up.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 9, 2020)

icebags said:


> we are being compelled to work from 9-10am upto midnight or past midnight these days


But that means your supervisors too must be working for same hours or is it some type of automatic monitoring system to make you work.


----------



## icebags (May 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> But that means your supervisors too must be working for same hours or is it some type of automatic monitoring system to make you work.


automatic monitoring is not there, but problem with this mnc is that, there are too many managers associated, and since hey cant directly see people, each want their kind of reports and stuff. and not all workers are enabled with wfh either, so those who are enabled, are going through extra pressure.
+ they are calling mailing anytime and demanding response, because people are all in home and presumably they have no other work to do.


----------



## chimera201 (May 9, 2020)

icebags said:


> automatic monitoring is not there, but problem with this mnc is that, there are too many managers associated, and since hey cant directly see people, each want their kind of reports and stuff. and not all workers are enabled with wfh either, so those who are enabled, are going through extra pressure.
> + they are calling mailing anytime and demanding response, because people are all in home and presumably they have no other work to do.



Time to start looking for another job then.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 9, 2020)

icebags said:


> automatic monitoring is not there, but problem with this mnc is that, there are too many managers associated, and since hey cant directly see people, *each want their kind of reports and stuff*.


Thing I don't like at all. Unless all those reports really result in something productive(which I seriously doubt), they are just a waste of time.


----------



## TigerKing (May 9, 2020)

Hey, anyone know procedure for going back to village for residents of Mumbai? Traveling in Maharashtra?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 9, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Hey, anyone know procedure for going back to village for residents of Mumbai? Traveling in Maharashtra?


Entire Mumbai & Pune is red zone so no travel permission especially going to village as even medical emergency reason can't be used(people go to cities in case of medical emergencies).


----------



## TigerKing (May 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Entire Mumbai & Pune is red zone so no travel permission especially going to village as even medical emergency reason can't be used(people go to cities in case of medical emergencies).


Okay.
As of now, new breaking news popping up, saying new portal for individuals/private will start from Monday and free bus service from maha gov will be provided. No zones mentioned.
Still confusing. Let's see on Monday.
Thanks you for information.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 9, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Okay.
> As of now, new breaking news popping up, saying new portal for individuals/private will start from Monday and free bus service from maha gov will be provided. No zones mentioned.
> Still confusing. Let's see on Monday.
> Thanks you for information.


Make sure to check any "breaking news" with govt sites first as you don't want to be end up in a crowd gathered on basis of incorrect info & then lathicharged by police. From whatever I know red zones should not have travel relaxations to allow travel outside of red zone except for some extraordinary circumstances.


----------



## TigerKing (May 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Make sure to check any "breaking news" with govt sites first as you don't want to be end up in a crowd gathered on basis of incorrect info & then lathicharged by police. From whatever I know red zones should not have travel relaxations to allow travel outside of red zone except for some extraordinary circumstances.




Yes news was from government official.


----------



## billubakra (May 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Make sure to check any "breaking news" with govt sites first as you don't want to be end up in a crowd gathered on basis of incorrect info & then lathicharged by police. From whatever I know red zones should not have travel relaxations to allow travel outside of red zone except for some extraordinary circumstances.


Delhi is in red zone right? Inter state travel has been given a go. I checked on YT even tyre shops are also open. Same is the case in my state.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 9, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Delhi is in red zone right? Inter state travel has been given a go. I checked on YT even tyre shops are also open. Same is the case in my state.


*www.timesnownews.com/auto/features...ng-vehicle-movement-in-different-zones/586927


> *Activities prohibited throughout the country*
> 
> Inter-state travel by road, and travelling by rail, air, and metro
> Running educational and training institutions (online classes allowed)
> ...


----------



## TigerKing (May 10, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Okay.
> As of now, new breaking news popping up, saying new portal for individuals/private will start from Monday and free bus service from maha gov will be provided. No zones mentioned.
> Still confusing. Let's see on Monday.
> Thanks you for information.


This decision has been reversed. 

There are people whose permanent address is village and they want to go to their home to be safe.


----------



## icebags (May 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Thing I don't like at all. Unless all those reports really result in something productive(which I seriously doubt), they are just a waste of time.


its a part of how big enterprises work. creates visibility for different managements with different levels of the company. in mnc bureaucracy, technical guys are pretty much at ground level & slightly above ground level.


----------



## billubakra (May 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.timesnownews.com/auto/features...ng-vehicle-movement-in-different-zones/586927


Someone made an interstate trip few days back. Maybe the curfew pass from one state made him eligible for it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 10, 2020)

icebags said:


> its a part of how big enterprises work. creates visibility for different managements with different levels of the company. in mnc bureaucracy, technical guys are pretty much at ground level & slightly above ground level.


Yes but I expect it from govt/psu companies, not MNC. I mean in govt companies you have to file an application & get it approved/signed from at least 2 people to get reimbursement for even as small amount as few rupees. If the reports are concerning about project progress etc then I can understand but not if they are just time wasting exercise like some excel sheet analysis showing 15% of employees working under Manager A on project XYZ spent 30% of time on asking questions related to project objectives etc & this data is actually asked from employees for making this sheet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 10, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Someone made an interstate trip few days back. Maybe the curfew pass from one state made him eligible for it.


Exceptional circumstances reason is always there for almost all restrictions.


----------



## billubakra (May 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Exceptional circumstances reason is always there for almost all restrictions.


Nothing exceptional in his case. He just went there to warn his tenant to pay or leave his premises.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 10, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Nothing exceptional in his case. He just went there to warn his tenant to pay or leave his premises.


Which state to which state because he clearly didn't get the curfew pass based on this reason?


----------



## billubakra (May 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Which state to which state because he clearly didn't get the curfew pass based on this reason?


He went from Himachal to Delhi. Yaar curfew paas thing is a joke, it should be given by validating the reason but whosoever is applying is getting the same.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 10, 2020)

billubakra said:


> He went from Himachal to Delhi. Yaar curfew paas thing is a joke, it should be given by validating the reason but whosoever is applying is getting the same.


Most likely your friend got curfew pass from HP using some connection & it is easier to get a pass to come from outside Delhi to visit compared to a Delhi person to make a visit outside state. Curfew passes don't mention reason as such but it will be there in the issuing office files for records purpose.


----------



## billubakra (May 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Most likely your friend got curfew pass from HP using some connection & it is easier to get a pass to come from outside Delhi to visit compared to a Delhi person to make a visit outside state. Curfew passes don't mention reason as such but it will be there in the issuing office files for records purpose.


Now they have started some barcode passes which is linked to centre's database and it has the reason and everything. I will ask about it tomorrow so that Tigerking bro can apply one for himself.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 12, 2020)

Rajat Rajput said:


> The cases are increasing daily. What is going to happen? This is really scary.


Lockdown would need to be extended wherever new cases are popping up. Telangana has already extended it to 29 May 2020.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 12, 2020)

it will take time for this round. it definitely will come back like dengue and we will learn to live with it. people need to understand distancing and practice it. most of the time i have gone out for getting medicine or grocery, i have noticed that Senior citizens (all looked affluent people) are the biggest defaulters, not listening to anyone.
also, governments need to understand the safest method of e-commerce / online shopping and allow it to start delivering everything every where except may be hotspots. opening shops makes people run to the market and forget all distancing.


----------



## Anorion (May 12, 2020)

^yeah I've seen such idiots at the grocery store (I'm asking my parents to stay home, normally they do the household shopping).
Like really, they are doing anything and behaving really irresponsibly. Like take your fruits and go, don't handle everything during a god damn pandemic! One idiot customer was sorting curd by handling the packet one by one, oblivious to the people waiting in line behind him, he wasn't even checking expiry date, god knows what he was doing. A lot of them wear masks to cover their mouths, and not their noses. For some unkils its business as usual, as if there is no lockdown. There is always a crowd at the checkout line, even though there is plenty of space for everyone to stand and keep distance. People look at YOU weird if you keep a distance. Apps are not servicing in my location, so all this is unavoidable.


----------



## billubakra (May 12, 2020)

They have sent thousands of people back to their states in those trains. About thousand people in one train, even if one is infected. Why would they take that risk now?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 12, 2020)

billubakra said:


> They have sent thousands of people back to their states in those trains. About thousand people in one train, even if one is infected. Why would they take that risk now?


Before boarding there is pre-screening & after de-boarding there is mandatory quarantine.


----------



## billubakra (May 12, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Before boarding there is pre-screening & after de-boarding there is mandatory quarantine.


In my city, there are many factories here, only temperature was checked with zero social distancing. As soon as they boarded the trains all masks were off. About quarantine have states like UP really made quarantine centres for thousands of people coming from all over India?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 12, 2020)

billubakra said:


> In my city, there are many factories here, only temperature was checked with zero social distancing. As soon as they boarded the trains all masks were off. About quarantine have states like UP really made quarantine centres for thousands of people coming from all over India?


There are centres but not enough so a portion of them will be ordered to stay at home in quarantine after taking their details & sending it to their home town local administration.


----------



## TigerKing (May 13, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Before boarding there is pre-screening & after de-boarding there is mandatory quarantine.


It's one of the test from those 3 test of corona.
And for Maharashtra it's not possible to test, they already have daily tests to report. Considering the fact that only Maharashtra have done more tests than others more than 2 lakhs testing and 17 lakh in india.
covid19india.org


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 13, 2020)

*www.buzzfeednews.com/article/pranavdixit/india-aarogya-setu-hacked
Any android devs here for pointers on how to DIY this after decompiling the apk?


> Jay started work at 9 a.m. on a Saturday. He chopped away at the app’s code to bypass the registration page that required people to sign up with their cellphone numbers. More pruning let him bypass a page that requested personal information like name, age, gender, travel history, and COVID-19 symptoms. Then, he carved away the permissions that he viewed as invasive: those requiring access to the phone’s Bluetooth and GPS at all times
> 
> By 1 p.m., the app had become a harmless shell, collecting no data but still flashing a green badge declaring that the user was at low risk of infection.


----------



## TigerKing (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.buzzfeednews.com/article/pranavdixit/india-aarogya-setu-hacked
> Any android devs here for pointers on how to DIY this after decompiling the apk?


People can use fake profiles and Aadhaar Card to bypass this app.


----------



## chimera201 (May 15, 2020)

India about to overtake China's "reported" cases today.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> India about to overtake China's "reported" cases today.


Yeah. 3900 cases yesterday no joke. Today we'll be at 82-83k infected total mark at end of day. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.buzzfeednews.com/article/pranavdixit/india-aarogya-setu-hacked
> Any android devs here for pointers on how to DIY this after decompiling the apk?


This is why we need source code open sourced so that anyone can audit it at any time. Decompilation of the APK is hard because unlike Java classes, Android DEX files are obfuscated by design.

Perhaps only way to test this right now is using black-box testing.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> This is why we need source code open sourced so that anyone can audit it at any time. Decompilation of the APK is hard because unlike Java classes, Android DEX files are obfuscated by design.
> 
> Perhaps only way to test this right now is using black-box testing.
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


good eGovernment policy dictates such source code be made available, but source code for this app is the least of our problems when it comes to data privacy, etc


----------



## TigerKing (May 18, 2020)

its 5000+ daily cases now..
covid19india.org

..And when it comes to data privacy,
*prism-break.org/en/


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2020)

is 20Lakh crore package making any changes in poor people lives ?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2020)

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/videos...-maharashtras-goregaon/videoshow/75813473.cms


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2020)

Are we allowed to receive/ship non-essential items between states? Or is it better to wait for some more days?


----------



## chimera201 (May 19, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/videos...-maharashtras-goregaon/videoshow/75813473.cms



That's where IGX and Comic Con usually takes place. I have been there twice.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Are we allowed to receive/ship non-essential items between states? Or is it better to wait for some more days?


Ecomm companies have resumed shipping for all areas except for containment zones so this should logically mean one should be able to courier any thing across India as long as the destination address is not in a containment zone.


----------



## OrrBitt (May 19, 2020)

Do you expect a sale on Amazon / Flipkart in the coming days? Or is it that as delivery resumes, people will place orders in hordes and the online shopping sites won't need to have a sale as their stocks will get sold anyway?


----------



## TigerKing (May 19, 2020)

OrrBitt said:


> Do you expect a sale on Amazon / Flipkart in the coming days? Or is it that as delivery resumes, people will place orders in hordes and the online shopping sites won't need to have a sale as their stocks will get sold anyway?


Only essential services on e commerce for Maharashtra in all zones


----------



## chimera201 (May 25, 2020)

*cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/545861898940317696/714367945794519090/unknown.png

The way Mumbai's cases are increasing Mumbai might as well break apart from Maharashtra and drift into the Arabian sea.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 25, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Only essential services on e commerce for Maharashtra in all zones


But Amazon is showing all products to be delivered in Mumbai including electronic items


----------



## TigerKing (May 25, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> But Amazon is showing all products to be delivered in Mumbai including electronic items


That decision changed after 22nd of May.
And it will change again after 31st May.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2020)

GOI has released the source code and it should be available on github soon

*github.com/nic-delhi/AarogyaSetu_Android
Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> GOI has released the source code and it should be available on github soon
> 
> *github.com/nic-delhi/AarogyaSetu_Android
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I'm actually very impressed. Will go through this weekend. Good step by govt

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2020)

*www.firstpost.com/tech/news-analys...act-tracing-app-goes-open-source-8412191.html


----------



## TigerKing (May 28, 2020)

*www.xda-developers.com/covid-19-co...-test-google-apple-exposure-notification-api/


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2020)

At my workplace, for the month of June, going office is voluntary, at a cap of 25% workforce. But those who go should have the Arogya Setu app mandatorily.
Needless to say, I am paranoid that if I am forced to join office from July, I would have to install that freaking app.

Edit: Just read the app has gone open source. This is massive!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2020)

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/...r-50-of-covid-deaths/articleshow/76165118.cms


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## chimera201 (Jun 9, 2020)

*www.ndtv.com/india-news/coronaviru...-deputy-chief-minister-manish-sisodia-2243149
Yeah right...


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 14, 2020)

0.1% of the world's population has been officially infected.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2020)

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/...all-you-need-to-know/articleshow/76725902.cms


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 2, 2020)

2 months ago..




Now..





*www.bharatbiotech.com/covaxin.html


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Jul 11, 2020)

Can anyone suggest good Oximeter?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 9, 2020)

The media is hardly covering coronavirus news. Sushant is more sensational I guess for TRPs.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 9, 2020)

It's not all media's fault.. people are responsible, who are watching, sharing, spreading..

*discord.com/invite/coronavirus
*www.covid19india.org
*www.ndtv.com/opinion/rheas-arrest-is-mob-lynching-via-smartphone-2292407

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302813920516743168


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 11, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> GOI has released the source code and it should be available on github soon


Damn! This is at least a prove of that monkey's aren't developing these apps, OR IS IT?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 11, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> The media is hardly covering coronavirus news. Sushant is more sensational I guess for TRPs.


Covid is also sensational. But only fake news related to it. I really don't get how tv news channel still survive after being sooo much, in addition to being downright misleading, cringey.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 23, 2020)

We were told by our employer that we had to submit a corona test report before we could come to work again.

So i went ahead and got myself tested in a pvt nursing home by spending a grand total of 3k yesterday(even though i had no symptoms).

Today i got a call from them that i had been tested positive,which came to me as a massive shock.I was in a state of utter disbelief!

What are the odds that their report might be a false positive or a duplicitous/fake? I rarely go out of my home,and when i do i take all possible precautions,so its very unlikely that i have covid.More importantly,i dont have any symptoms.

Do these private organizations do these kind of shady things for money?

I am also worried that my neightbours,local people etc may start harassing our family should they learn of this issue.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 23, 2020)

It's possible that the Pvt organization is faking it, its also possible you have an asymptomatic case.
Nothing is certain anymore lol


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> We were told by our employer that we had to submit a corona test report before we could come to work again.
> 
> So i went ahead and got myself tested in a pvt nursing home by spending a grand total of 3k yesterday(even though i had no symptoms).
> 
> ...


Just isolate yourself for 3 weeks, if it is true then clearly it isn't going to do you any harm(or you would have clear symptoms by now) & if it is false then just think of it as 3 more weeks of sudden lockdown. As for telling others, no need if you keep yourself isolated for 3 weeks by making some excuse.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 24, 2020)

Some folks told me that i could get myself retested after 15 days.

For people like me,this is really a source of much frustration and unnecessary hassles.

It just feels like a particularly bad case of bolt from the blue to be honest.

Also is there any need to disinfect or outright discard any electronic gadgets like we frequently use like keyboards,mice etc?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Some folks told me that i could get myself retested after 15 days.
> 
> For people like me,this is really a source of much frustration and unnecessary hassles.
> 
> ...


Just wash your hands and keep an eye on symptoms. Do you sense loss of smell ? That is the most common symptom people have.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 24, 2020)

no such symptoms whatsoever.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> no such symptoms whatsoever.


install arogya setu app and fill the questionnaire there. The Municipal guys will come to your house for testing (if the survey finds out you have corona)

You don't have COVID which what I think but could be asymptomatic


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 24, 2020)

A person from the health dept contacted me and said that i should stay in home quarantine and follow my doctor's advice-as far as possible i am trying to avoid those people-they are nothing but trouble makers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> A person from the health dept contacted me and said that i should stay in home quarantine and follow my doctor's advice-as far as possible i am trying to avoid those people-they are nothing but trouble makers.


Yes, stay at home. Drink Water and Vitamin C


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 24, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> A person from the health dept contacted me and said that i should stay in home quarantine and follow my doctor's advice-as far as possible i am trying to avoid those people-they are nothing but trouble makers.


Drink only hot water throughout the day.
Take steam everyday.
Drink those mixtures.
Get healthy sleep 8+ hours.

Go through these site
*www.ayush.gov.in/index.html*www.mohfw.gov.in/*www.icmr.gov.in
Check these pdfs
*www.ayush.gov.in/ayush-guidelines.htmlGuidelines for AYURVEDA Practitioners for Covid 19
Guidelines for YOGA Practitioners for Covid 19
Guidelines for UNANI Practitioners for Covid 19
Guidelines for SIDDHA Practitioners for Covid 19
Guidelines for HOMOEOPATHY Practitioners for Covid 19
Guidelines for NATUROPATHY Practitioners for Covid 19

*www.mohfw.gov.in/MoHFW FAQ

No need to consult doctor if nothing serious.
Arogya Setu app not needed.
Government centre is better than private.

If you can understand Marathi language 
video about "which corona test to do?"







Spoiler: Solutions


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 24, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> So i went ahead and got myself tested in a pvt nursing home by spending a grand total of 3k yesterday(even though i had no symptoms).


Umm.............. Why didn't you did it in a government ?


quicky008 said:


> Today i got a call from them that i had been tested positive,which came to me as a massive shock.I was in a state of utter disbelief!
> 
> What are the odds that their report might be a false positive or a duplicitous/fake? I rarely go out of my home,and when i do i take all possible precautions,so its very unlikely that i have covid.More importantly,i dont have any symptoms.


Yeah, I a close relative of mine got +ve, even his first erport was -ve and he was asymptomatic. He had exactly the same story as you tho, he was not told to get test by employer and he tested himself in a government hospital. He had to quanintine himself in a poor quality gov. center, but thankfully came to know about a private quarantine place (which was like a hotel, which took money but for quarantine, and the place took all measures) and shifted himself there which made his life easier. The life in the gov. quarantine center was very very poor, he said that even getting water was PITA there, and ambulance didn't even came for a man there ( who was having serious breathing problem), even though this place was only made for making hospital services accessible to them (among other things).



quicky008 said:


> I am also worried that my neightbours,local people etc may start harassing our family should they learn of this issue.


Yes. Some neighbors harassed him and his family, though not in a outward way, but in not talking to them, posting everybody to not go outside and take all measures as he got covid, not inviting his family in any function even after quarantine and his family wasn't even with him when he got covid. But others were really helpful with giving support to him in many different ways, which are too diverse to list. 

Now everything is ok with him though, but he scolds the gov. officials if they call him to ask if he is ok


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 24, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Also is there any need to disinfect or outright discard any electronic gadgets like we frequently use like keyboards,mice etc?


If someone lives in ur family disinfecting them is a must, and in *no *situation those should be discarded.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 24, 2020)

@TigerKing how about you put these in spoliers?


Spoiler: ayurvedic solutions


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 24, 2020)

i have started taking vitamin c and some antibiotics as per doctor's advice,as there is no other known medication for Covid.

Someone told me that nasal tests are a bit unreliable,its better to go for a test called IGG antibody test,which is a more definite test for Covid.

Has anyone heard of this igg test and is it really that reliable?Can i take this test after 3-4 days?My doctor advised to go for a retest only after 8-10 days.

@aesoteric positron: In which city is this quarantine center located and how much did they charge him for it each day?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 24, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> i have started taking vitamin c and some antibiotics as per doctor's advice,as there is no other known medication for Covid.
> 
> Someone told me that nasal tests are a bit unreliable,its better to go for a test called IGG antibody test,which is a more definite test for Covid.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this igg test and is it really that reliable?Can i take this test after 3-4 days?My doctor advised to go for a retest only after 8-10 days.


Well, chill dude. Just call the ambulance in case anything bad happens and drink 'khada' everyday.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 24, 2020)

so far nothing bad has happened and lets hope it doesnt happen either.

i am not a rich guy and can't afford costly treatment in some pvt hospital/nursing home in case things go south.

most privately run clinics/hospitals are bloodsuckers and they are charging a proverbial arm or leg for treating covid cases here in west bengal.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 24, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> so far nothing bad has happened and lets hope it doesnt happen either.
> 
> i am not a rich guy and can't afford costly treatment in some pvt hospital/nursing home in case things go south.
> 
> most privately run clinics/hospitals are bloodsuckers and they are charging a proverbial arm or leg for treating covid cases here in west bengal.


Yeah, but governmental hospitals are always an option, even if they would be bad in terms of hygiene, as in some places.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 27, 2020)

For oxygen supply

*www.amazon.in/dp/B0756FBZ8L/


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 29, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> For oxygen supply
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B0756FBZ8L/



i have a Philips Respironics one which my mother used some 5 years back


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 29, 2020)

What a time to be alive where life saving apparatus worth half a lakh is being purchased from amazon


----------



## dissel (Sep 29, 2020)

To get some idea about what to do if there is nothing available


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 1, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> What a time to be alive where life saving apparatus worth half a lakh is being purchased from amazon


+1


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> i have a Philips Respironics one which my mother used some 5 years back


I have met people use this especially people with breathing issues, way before pandemic. Only difference now is these are being by the general wide population as well. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 3, 2020)

Scams: Virus Blocker Card

GreatDio (Set Of 4) virus shut/virus blocker card/virus shut out neck hanging out/virus protection card Air Freshener Sterilization/Protection Portable Card With Lanyard/Strap For Kids And Adults Amazon.in

Befinitive Virus Shut Out Card (Made In JAPAN) Virus Blocker Environment/Air Sterilization/Sanitisation Card Neck Hanging (30 Days)-10 Piece/For Kids Students School/For Home, Offices/Anti-Bacterial *www.amazon.in/dp/B08FBJNDTC/ref=cm_sw_r_u_apa_fab_McbEFbXFAAY2C


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 3, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> GreatDio*emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji2400.png


Ok. I'll try to not laugh on the product name.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 24, 2020)

Contracted covid-19 ... had fever (102 deg) for just one day and weakness for 4-5 days after that & lost my sense of smell & taste... nothing much ... felt like a normal flu only that local district administration came and took me out and tested whole family who came out negative. 
Here in Aligarh, UP, its mandatory hospitalisation for 7 days whether you show any symptoms or not . Tested again and waiting for report ... 
If one has it and is below 40yrs and if you have diabetics or other complications people in your home then better to get hospitalized otherwise just some multi-vitamin capsules will suffice. 
Thing to mention, govt quarantine centre is fantastic ... staff are very aware always wearing ppe kits and cleanliness is being looked out regularly while in a local pvt hospital forget ppe kits , doctors were not wearing even masks .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Contracted covid-19 ... had fever (102 deg) for just one day and weakness for 4-5 days after that & lost my sense of smell & taste... nothing much ... felt like a normal flu only that local district administration came and took me out and tested whole family who came out negative.
> Here in Aligarh, UP, its mandatory hospitalisation for 7 days whether you show any symptoms or not . Tested again and waiting for report ...
> If one has it and is below 40yrs and if you diabetics or other complications people in your home then better to get hospitalized otherwise just some multi-vitamin capsules will suffice.
> Thing to mention, govt quarantine centre is fantastic ... staff are very aware always wearing ppe kits and cleanliness is being looked out regularly while in a local pvt hospital forget ppe kits , doctors were not wearing even masks .


Get well soon 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Contracted covid-19 ... had fever (102 deg) for just one day and weakness for 4-5 days after that & lost my sense of smell & taste... nothing much ... felt like a normal flu only that local district administration came and took me out and tested whole family who came out negative.
> Here in Aligarh, UP, its mandatory hospitalisation for 7 days whether you show any symptoms or not . Tested again and waiting for report ...
> If one has it and is below 40yrs and if you diabetics or other complications people in your home then better to get hospitalized otherwise just some multi-vitamin capsules will suffice.
> Thing to mention, govt quarantine centre is fantastic ... staff are very aware always wearing ppe kits and cleanliness is being looked out regularly while in a local pvt hospital forget ppe kits , doctors were not wearing even masks .


Take care buddy & don't forget to do followup checks even after it is over for at least a few months.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 24, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Contracted covid-19 ... had fever (102 deg) for just one day and weakness for 4-5 days after that & lost my sense of smell & taste... nothing much ... felt like a normal flu only that local district administration came and took me out and tested whole family who came out negative.
> Here in Aligarh, UP, its mandatory hospitalisation for 7 days whether you show any symptoms or not . Tested again and waiting for report ...
> If one has it and is below 40yrs and if you have diabetics or other complications people in your home then better to get hospitalized otherwise just some multi-vitamin capsules will suffice.
> Thing to mention, govt quarantine centre is fantastic ... staff are very aware always wearing ppe kits and cleanliness is being looked out regularly while in a local pvt hospital forget ppe kits , doctors were not wearing even masks .


U be safe man.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 24, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Contracted covid-19 ... had fever (102 deg) for just one day and weakness for 4-5 days after that & lost my sense of smell & taste... nothing much ... felt like a normal flu only that local district administration came and took me out and tested whole family who came out negative.
> Here in Aligarh, UP, its mandatory hospitalisation for 7 days whether you show any symptoms or not . Tested again and waiting for report ...
> If one has it and is below 40yrs and if you have diabetics or other complications people in your home then better to get hospitalized otherwise just some multi-vitamin capsules will suffice.
> Thing to mention, govt quarantine centre is fantastic ... staff are very aware always wearing ppe kits and cleanliness is being looked out regularly while in a local pvt hospital forget ppe kits , doctors were not wearing even masks .




Get well soon man. 

But Can you brief me up that did you got that usual feeling which one gets before getting a flu. It is best described as a pain in in the pipe or region between nose and and nasopharynx. Something which you feel when water gets into nose by mistake..  I am getting this feel quite a few days, Got my test, waiting for result but am not sure if it is covid or what, As I get this flu thing at this time of year, So am confused now...


----------



## theterminator (Oct 24, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Get well soon man.
> 
> But Can you brief me up that did you got that usual feeling which one gets before getting a flu. It is best described as a pain in in the pipe or region between nose and and nasopharynx. Something which you feel when water gets into nose by mistake.. I am getting this feel quite a few days, Got my test, waiting for result but am not sure if it is covid or what, As I get this flu thing at this time of year, So am confused now...



I had a very high fever for one full day with my whole body from head to toe under constant pain/ache as if I’ve run for miles and also I had chills throughout the fever. I didn’t experience any specific pain in the throat although many here in the quarantine centre complained of sore throat like some rash in the throat combined with a runny or blocked nose. Some experienced persistent dry cough. I also had persistent cough but for about 4-5 hrs only. But the most common symptom amongst all of us was the loss of sense of smell and taste. I couldn’t smell anything & the same with taste. I have this habit of complaining to my wife about what went wrong in the taste of dinner/lunch .. I told her its your good times, make whatever the hell you want. Though I’ve recovered my taste but yet to recover smell fully.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2020)

theterminator said:


> I couldn’t smell anything & the same with taste. I have this habit of complaining to my wife about what went wrong in the taste of dinner/lunch *emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji23.png.. I told her its your good times, make whatever the hell you want. Though I’ve recovered my taste but yet to recover smell fully.


 That's some silver lining.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 24, 2020)

theterminator said:


> I had a very high fever for one full day with my whole body from head to toe under constant pain/ache as if I’ve run for miles and also I had chills throughout the fever. I didn’t experience any specific pain in the throat although many here in the quarantine centre complained of sore throat like some rash in the throat combined with a runny or blocked nose. Some experienced persistent dry cough. I also had persistent cough but for about 4-5 hrs only. But the most common symptom amongst all of us was the loss of sense of smell and taste. I couldn’t smell anything & the same with taste. I have this habit of complaining to my wife about what went wrong in the taste of dinner/lunch .. I told her its your good times, make whatever the hell you want. Though I’ve recovered my taste but yet to recover smell fully.



I do not have fever but am feeling sore throat. Anyways, I am suspecting this to be covid because about 3 weeks before, I went to a mobile shop to get my mobile repaired, That guy cought covid. But As i am not feeling Most of those symptoms, I feel this is the usual cold which I get once in october and once in march. Or during change of seasons to be exact.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2020)

Get well soon. My uncle had COVID and he also had loss of smell and fever. He is well now.

want to know more about the loss of smell in COVID:
*hms.harvard.edu/news/how-covid-19-causes-loss-smell


----------



## theterminator (Oct 26, 2020)

Recovered now... tested negative


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Recovered now... tested negative



Did you have diaorhea? I am negative as per reports, but I am feeling something wrong anyways.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 26, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Did you have diaorhea? I am negative as per reports, but I am feeling something wrong anyways.



No, I did not. You should visit a physician, it’s great that you are negative.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 27, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Did you have diaorhea? I am negative as per reports, but I am feeling something wrong anyways.


Maybe not COVID but something else most likely. Call your doctor at the very least if you can't meet him in this pandemic.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2020)

Congrats on the recovery, take care


----------



## rockfella (Oct 29, 2020)

Finally the numbers are declining.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 29, 2020)

^or people don't want to test for corona willingly.
May be those numbers of daily tests are forced test or tracing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> ^or people don't want to test for corona willingly.
> May be those numbers of daily tests are forced test or tracing.


Experience from other countries, numbers always decrease after hitting a peak before they start increasing again when second wave comes.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 30, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Experience from other countries, numbers always decrease after hitting a peak before they start increasing again when second wave comes.


Yes..
Or maybe like other pandemics we are heading towards 2nd wave..


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 30, 2020)

The situation is real bad, I just wish we had to only fear covid, and not greedy doctors and administrators, and our own neighbours :'(


----------



## theterminator (Oct 30, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Yes..
> Or maybe like other pandemics we are heading towards 2nd wave..


that's for sure because of the festive season... whether one likes it or not people are still going out to the market to buy household stuff.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 30, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> The situation is real bad, I just wish we had to only fear covid, and not greedy doctors and administrators, and our own neighbours :'(


really... these private hospitals have shown their true colours during this pandemic ... an organized loot is happening out there.


----------



## BhargavJ (Nov 17, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Can anyone suggest good Oximeter?



Did you find a good one? Or can others give some suggestions? From what I've heard, the sub-1000 rs ones don't work properly and don't last. The ones by Dr. Trust are high priced, 2k to 2.5k.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 17, 2020)

theterminator said:


> really... these private hospitals have shown their true colours during this pandemic ... an organized loot is happening out there.


You can relate these things in webseries like "High".
Government known for banning these things like plants products doing favours to pharma medical industries to maintain supply of "customers" (patients).


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 17, 2020)

BhargavJ said:


> Did you find a good one? Or can others give some suggestions? From what I've heard, the sub-1000 rs ones don't work properly and don't last. The ones by Dr. Trust are high priced, 2k to 2.5k.


Some suggest to purchase it from medical store for genuine product. Our relative purchased one for ₹350, don't know exact name.

I don't think that's needed.
Dr. Trust increased price just after March.. 
It was available for below 1k.
You can check here pricehistory.in

We wanted to buy one, but now we aren't buying.
It's better to take regular vitamin supply, sunlight for vitamin d (7am to 10am), ayurvedic medicine, drinking Unani and other mixtures, drinking hot water all day, camphor vapours, Bhimseni camphor with aroma burners and sanitize everything when you come home, avoid crowd wear mask and don't touch mask when outside, wear gloves, don't always use sanitizer use soap.
Other than these you can't do enything.
Eat 1 boiled egg regularly, healthy food is a must. Fruits lemons, oranges, dry fruits etc.
Stay home stay safe.

Asymptomatic patients shows normal readings in those oximeter. And as of now there more asymptomatic patients compared to other.
So no need oximeter..


Spoiler: Some medicines



*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201117/8f0eb0d3fb6d1a52a1c858e752568c4a.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201117/761644b0947cac76418cf3a0142a749c.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201117/8bd8762c33e0550db6ddc0e35b184d75.jpg


----------



## BhargavJ (Nov 22, 2020)

@TigerKing Thanks for telling me about the site pricehistory.in. It will be useful to find how high or low the price has previously been.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 25, 2020)

After watching this video (last interview) I need to rethink about my post above.. ...i.e. instead of taking medicines supplements unnecessary precautions extra care, focus should be simply on following SMS (social distance, mask, sanitize) and avoiding crowds for not getting infected.



TigerKing said:


> It's better to take regular vitamin supply, sunlight for vitamin d (7am to 10am), ayurvedic medicine, drinking Unani and other mixtures, drinking hot water all day, camphor vapours, Bhimseni camphor with aroma burners.
> Eat 1 boiled egg regularly, healthy food is a must. Fruits lemons, oranges, dry fruits etc.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 26, 2020)

Makes sense considering nothing will make you resistant to COVID. If that were possible, COVID would have been long gone by now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 26, 2020)

Sorry haven't been much active on the forum lately. Got tested positive today (asymptomatic) and have been told to be under strict home quarantine for next 2 weeks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 26, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Sorry haven't been much active on the forum lately. Got tested positive today (asymptomatic) and have been told to be under strict home quarantine for next 2 weeks.


Get well soon. Since it is asymptomatic you will most likely be fine.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 26, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Sorry haven't been much active on the forum lately. Got tested positive today (asymptomatic) and have been told to be under strict home quarantine for next 2 weeks.


Take care buddy! Good thing you don't have to stay in hospital/ isolation center, you will feel much more comfortable at home.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 27, 2020)

Take care..


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 27, 2020)

*www.lifesitenews.com/news/former-pfizer-vp-no-need-for-vaccines-the-pandemic-is-effectively-over


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> *www.lifesitenews.com/news/former-pfizer-vp-no-need-for-vaccines-the-pandemic-is-effectively-over


Some valid points indeed but one thing he also agrees on is need of vaccine for most vulnerable groups & considering India is not going to be USA with capacity to arrange vaccine stock for its entire population, here this debate about vaccinating everyone should not matter as much.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2020)

It's going to be a while before everyone is vaccinated. Doubt we will have the doses even if we have the infrastructure to systematically arrange it. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 28, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> It's going to be a while before everyone is vaccinated. Doubt we will have the doses even if we have the infrastructure to systematically arrange it.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk



exactly. people are thinking that once vaccine is made, corona will get vanished. the vaccine will still take time to reach each and every nook and corner of the world. And i feel, till that time herd immunity may develop.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 28, 2020)

A proper vaccine cannot be developed in 1 or 2 years. It would take 10+ years for side effects to even appear to track how successful the vaccine is and there has already been reports of death on current vaccine trials. All these vaccine announcements is just to increase stock prices.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> A proper vaccine cannot be developed in 1 or 2 years. It would take 10+ years for side effects to even appear to track how successful the vaccine is and there has already been reports of death on current vaccine trials. All these vaccine announcements is just to increase stock prices.


Oxford University isn't a publicly traded company though. It isn't a company at all actually. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Oxford University isn't a publicly traded company though. It isn't a company at all actually.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Same is the case with Sputnik in Russia, this is the first time in history that a modern vaccine is going to be released so soon & without all the checks/trials earlier vaccines underwent so nothing can be said for sure.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 10, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Sorry haven't been much active on the forum lately. Got tested positive today (asymptomatic) and have been told to be under strict home quarantine for next 2 weeks.


Got tested again, result came as negative. Now I think my first test was a false positive or the specimen got exchanged.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 10, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Got tested again, result came as negative. Now I think my first test was a false positive or the specimen got exchanged.


False positive is more likely as the more accurate RT-PCR test is slower compared to faster & now much more widely used rapid antigen test.
*swachhindia.ndtv.com/experts-expla...antigen-vs-rt-pcr-test-which-is-better-48040/


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Oxford University isn't a publicly traded company though. It isn't a company at all actually.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk






chimera201 said:


> A proper vaccine cannot be developed in 1 or 2 years. It would take 10+ years for side effects to even appear to track how successful the vaccine is and there has already been reports of death on current vaccine trials. All these vaccine announcements is just to increase stock prices.



Oxford tied up with Astrazeneca, Russia ( Sputnik V ) with Dr. Reddy and then we have vaccine from Pfizer, Moderna and our own Bharat Biotech ( Bharat Immuno ). Now we have couple of tablets before. The pace at which these were developed or staged to be developed will even leave intel, amd and nvidia behind . Then we have WHO which was changing it's advice from time to time, ( Jan 14 2020 tweet by WHO - there's no proof of human transmission of covid19 where any one knows that even common cold / flu is contagious ) - most funny is kids don't have to wear mask but kids are the one who are most vulnerable to any virus threat as their immunity system is not fully developed. It only sounds like marketing gimmick. Read somewhere about the development of Ebola which took years to be developed. All these only raise question about the credibility of covid19.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2020)

topgear said:


> It only sounds like marketing gimmick. Read somewhere about the development of Ebola which took years to be developed. All these only raise question about the credibility of covid19.


There is no question about the credibility of covid 19, only difference of opinions regarding the strategies to handle it. I personally knew a few people whose relatives died because of corona.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 13, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> There is no question about the credibility of covid 19, only difference of opinions regarding the strategies to handle it. I personally knew a few people whose relatives died because of corona.


This .. I just visited pune and I had been worried sick upon returning to hometown, thinking I may have brought the disease with me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> This .. I just visited pune and I had been worried sick upon returning to hometown, thinking I may have brought the disease with me.


That is why following social distancing is so important, it doesn't cost you anything & for keeping in contact you can always use phone or speak louder from a distance.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 13, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is why following social distancing is so important, it doesn't cost you anything & for keeping in contact you can always use phone or speak louder from a distance.


Yes but sometimes it's unavoidable. Now matter how much u try. Pune is the worst affected because I can see people dont even wear masks. Anyways it's been 8 days without symptoms so I am thinking I'm okay. But will take caution for a few days more


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes but sometimes it's unavoidable. Now matter how much u try. Pune is the worst affected because I can see people dont even wear masks. Anyways it's been 8 days without symptoms so I am thinking I'm okay. But will take caution for a few days more


Same situation everywhere, people in India cry all the time about how India lacks in law & order situation compared to more developed democracies but then don't follow the rules themselves. Here also now majority of people walking around without masks.


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2020)

The questions about the credibility and transmission of the virus are :

1. Kids ( under 12 ) who don't have a fully developed immune system are being said as not so vulnerable to the virus. If there's some virus kids can be infected more than adults and kids can spread it much faster than adults.

2. Covid19 may be there but is there any single evidence where someone died without covid19 testing. If there's some thing it's all in the test kit ( not on every kit though ).

3. Confusing and contradictory information from various scientists/Doctors/Virologist from time to time.

4. Moreover this could have been some bio engineered virus targeting people with specific gene group.

I know some guys working at hospitals as word boy and they did not even got tested .. and it's been like what almost a whole year now since the first news of the virus. I'm not saying not to take precautions .. take as per your necessity. Wearing mask in highly polluted places, Keep your hands clean are some of the general hygiene practices but did not see any sort of social distancing in most places .. be it some bus or train or a crowded market. People on those places are safe so far and not to mention the political rallies / gatherings  we tend to see here and there. Moreover we still see food vendors are selling their foods.  If the virus was that much contagious then the infection rate would be like a hostile projectile in a country like ours.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 17, 2020)

topgear said:


> 3. Confusing and contradictory information from various scientists/Doctors/Virologist from time to time.
> 
> 4. Moreover this could have been some bio engineered virus targeting people with specific gene group.



These piss me off the most. Every organization has separate views, and China could have stopped the virus from spreading.



topgear said:


> I know some guys working at hospitals as word boy and they did not even got tested .. and it's been like what almost a whole year now since the first news of the virus. I'm not saying not to take precautions .. take as per your necessity. Wearing mask in highly polluted places, Keep your hands clean are some of the general hygiene practices but did not see any sort of social distancing in most places .. be it some bus or train or a crowded market. People on those places are safe so far and not to mention the political rallies / gatherings we tend to see here and there. Moreover we still see food vendors are selling their foods. If the virus was that much contagious then the infection rate would be like a hostile projectile in a country like ours.



I was thinking about what will happen with the protesting farmers? And TBH, it is way too much exaggerated now. These things have caused an increase in khalistani activities, not only here but also in some foreign countries. Maybe all those protesting there are farmers, but those terrorists are taking advantage of it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2020)

The virus is there, people have died, protect yourself. Anecdotal evidence is faulty. We are not seeing the effect of the virus first hand because of the sheer size of India's population. But most definitely its there. It could be asymptomatic cases but if you are vulnerable or give this virus to a vulnerable person, then your whole world will rip apart in a matter of days.



RumbaMon19 said:


> These piss me off the most. Every organization has separate views, and China could have stopped the virus from spreading.
> 
> 
> 
> *I was thinking about what will happen with the protesting farmers? And TBH, it is way too much exaggerated now. These things have caused an increase in khalistani activities, not only here but also in some foreign countries. Maybe all those protesting there are farmers, but those terrorists are taking advantage of it.*



Way to go, turn the discussion into a straight u turn


----------



## snap (Dec 18, 2020)

topgear said:


> 2. Covid19 may be there but is there any single evidence where someone died without covid19 testing. If there's some thing it's all in the test kit ( not on every kit though ).


Lmao what?


RumbaMon19 said:


> I was thinking about what will happen with the protesting farmers? And TBH, it is way too much exaggerated now. These things have caused an increase in khalistani activities, not only here but also in some foreign countries. Maybe all those protesting there are farmers, but those terrorists are taking advantage of it.


Are you trolling?


----------



## OrrBitt (Dec 18, 2020)

topgear said:


> The questions about the credibility and transmission of the virus are :
> 
> 1. Kids ( under 12 ) who don't have a fully developed immune system are being said as not so vulnerable to the virus. If there's some virus kids can be infected more than adults and kids can spread it much faster than adults.
> 
> 2. Covid19 may be there but is there any single evidence where someone died without covid19 testing. If there's some thing it's all in the test kit ( not on every kit though ).



While it is true that kids are more susceptible to infections, the thing here is that Covid-19 in extreme cases causes a runaway immune system reaction, known as a cytokine storm. People who are young have less chances of this happening as their immune systems work properly. Those who are older or have weakened immune system and/or take medications for diabetes, etc are more at risk because their immune system doesn't cope efficiently and often overreacts. At least, that's what I've understood.

As for people dying without testing positive for Covid-19, there are countless such cases. I remember reading an article about people who wanted to be tested but were not tested because they needed a doctor's approval, and then they died; I think this happened in Mumbai. There are many such cases.



topgear said:


> 3. Confusing and contradictory information from various scientists/Doctors/Virologist from time to time.



That is a problem, with various doctors/organizations saying this and that. On top of that, social media spreads all sorts of lies. During the beginning of this epidemic, I remember watching a video of a doctor who said that if you can hold your breath for a minute or so, you are not infected, but later I learned that the WHO had clarified that you could be infected even if you can hold your breath, probably because you are not affected severely. If you were, you would probably know and wouldn't need to hold your breath to check. 

This is a new disease and it will take time for proper information to come out, so doctors will change their stance and treatment methods. We on our part, just have to be careful, as much as possible. I would also say wait for the vaccine, but even that is something you cannot trust at present, since they are being prepared in a hurry. Vaccines take a lot of time to develop and have to be tested properly before being given to people. See this about the dengue vaccine in the Philippines:

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dengvaxia_controversy
The article itself is not clear on whether the vaccine caused the problem or not, but once you hear such a thing, you would obviously stay away from it. But doing that comes with its own set of problems, which is what happened later in the Philippines, causing a surge in other infectious diseases.

I, for one, will wait till the very end, after all issues with the vaccine(s) have come out and been resolved, before I take a shot.



topgear said:


> If the virus was that much contagious then the infection rate would be like a hostile projectile in a country like ours.



Now this is something that everyone is wondering about, why we have comparatively lower deaths compared to other countries. Earlier they said the hot weather is helpful, but I think that has been disproved, not sure though. Then there's this thing that Indians have earlier got the BCG vaccine which is in some way helpful.

The 1918 Spanish Flu had wreaked havoc in our country, compared to which Covid-19 seems pretty mild. The Spanish Flu was dangerous for the same reason Covid-19 is - the cytokine storm.

What really is unbelievable is China's death rate - 4634. Anyone has any info on what their actual numbers are?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 18, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Way to go, turn the discussion into a straight u turn





snap said:


> Are you trolling?



No, Actually, Although the cases of whole country are going down, but the cases in chandigarh are increasing. Now due to all that protests and all happening, There is a very high probability that numbers will go boom here. which is not good. In a way, It has lead to a chain of problems, one of which being covid. It is a complete mess now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2020)

topgear said:


> 1. Kids ( under 12 ) who don't have a fully developed immune system are being said as not so vulnerable to the virus. If there's some virus kids can be infected more than adults and kids can spread it much faster than adults.


Viruses are not simple, something that can kill an elephant might not even make a rat sick & so on. Some viruses are more harmful to children & some more harmful to adults, immunity has nothing to do with it.



topgear said:


> 2. Covid19 may be there but is there any single evidence where someone died without covid19 testing. If there's some thing it's all in the test kit ( not on every kit though ).


??



topgear said:


> 3. Confusing and contradictory information from various scientists/Doctors/Virologist from time to time.


That is expected as this virus is new but as far as "mainstream" view is concerned they all agree on basic points.



topgear said:


> 4. Moreover this could have been some bio engineered virus targeting people with specific gene group.


Too many scifi movies  humanity is not advanced enough to create something like this currently or even in next few decades.



topgear said:


> I know some guys working at hospitals as word boy and they did not even got tested .. and it's been like what almost a whole year now since the first news of the virus. I'm not saying not to take precautions .. take as per your necessity. Wearing mask in highly polluted places, Keep your hands clean are some of the general hygiene practices but did not see any sort of social distancing in most places .. be it some bus or train or a crowded market. *People on those places are safe so far* and not to mention the political rallies / gatherings we tend to see here and there. Moreover we still see food vendors are selling their foods. *If the virus was that much contagious then the infection rate would be like a hostile projectile in a country like ours.*


If you are an asymptomatic carrier of covid then you are completely safe but not all those around you. India's population is 1.2 Billion & till now only 150 million samples are tested as per official data, you do the maths.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2021)

*www.healthline.com/health-news/the-coronavirus-is-mutating-what-we-know-about-the-new-variants


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2021)

In the long run I guess we will have to live like the Quarians from Mass Effect.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 6, 2021)

has anyone here taken the vaccination for Covid 19?The organization where i work has made vaccination mandatory for its employees and they are innoculating all employees in turns free of charge with whats supposedly the covishield vaccine.

Now i am really skeptical about the efficiency of this vaccine and its possible side effects and hence dont want to get it right away-but the management is likely to harass me if they learn about my intentions-many of my co-workers are also similarly disposed to the idea of getting vaccinated.

I dont understand what to do in this situation-take a risk and get the vaccine or avoid it entirely and face the wrath of the management!

AFAIK the govt hasn't made vaccination mandatory for everyone-then how can these privately owned companies force their employees to take the vaccine?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2021)

^^ If I would have been in your shoes, I too wouldn't know how to revolt that.
It's the same with installing Arogya Setu app, which I know is useless, still is compulsory if I want to join office.
But yours issue is a bit more riskier. 

I think if you can't leave job, there is no other option then to surrender. Or if you want to fight, then ask similar like minded people, and make a union, then contact management and ask them hard questions directly. And if WFH is possible, ask them if you can continue that, which would mean no need of vaccine for atleast momentarily.

Another way would be to take vaccine (alternate one) from outside company so that you can tell employer that there is no need of vaccine from office now.

ULPT would be, to lie that you have already had vaccine at home. And/or produce papers that would confirm that lie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2021)

in my area all hospital staff got vaccinated. And no major side-effects were reported. Apart from slight pain in vaccinated area and fever.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 12, 2021)

Our organisation is forcing people to take the vaccine for Covid 19-they are saying vaccination has been made compulsory by the Indian Government, and they are uploading the names of their employees to the vaccination list without their consent.

If any employee wants to avoid getting vaccinated then he or she is being threatened with punitive action, including termination of employment.To add insult to the injury, they are forcing people to sign a bond that if they experience any undesirable or fatal side effects after inoculation, then it will solely be their responsibility, not that of the govt/organisation. 


Is it true that vaccination has been made compulsory by the government? Are large corporations and Mncs like Tcs, accenture etc following the same route?This feels more like living in a police state /dictatorship rather than a democratic country, where the govt enforces its repressive policies on their citizens. 

Is there any lawyer in the TDF community? If yes, can he or she please clarify what are the legal ramifications for this?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't think TCS, Accenture will do such kind of thing to spoil their image.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 13, 2021)

*www.tribuneindia.com/news/health/can-dogs-detect-covid-with-more-accuracy-211462


> Although the virus itself has no odor, metabolic products excreted by Covid-positive individuals through their sweat glands were detected by the 18 dogs selected for the study with an accuracy rate of 83-100 per cent after only four days of training.
> 
> Meanwhile, a German research group employed eight scent detection dogs in a randomized, double-blind controlled pilot study. The group trained the dogs for a week and then set them to sniffing 1,012 samples of saliva or tracheobronchial secretions.
> 
> They returned an average detection rate of 94 per cent with a sensitivity (ability to detect a true positive) of 67.9 per cent to 95.2 per cent and a specificity (ability to detect a true negative) of 92.4 per cent to 98.9 per cent.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 13, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Our organisation is forcing people to take the vaccine for Covid 19-they are saying vaccination has been made compulsory by the Indian Government, and they are uploading the names of their employees to the vaccination list without their consent.
> 
> If any employee wants to avoid getting vaccinated then he or she is being threatened with punitive action, including termination of employment.To add insult to the injury, they are forcing people to sign a bond that if they experience any undesirable or fatal side effects after inoculation, then it will solely be their responsibility, not that of the govt/organisation.
> 
> ...


@vidhubhushan any legal suggestion regarding this.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 14, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> @vidhubhushan any legal suggestion regarding this.



@whitestar_999 @quicky008

as per government, getting yourself vaccinated is voluntary and subject to your health conditions. no organization can force employees to go for it. there is always an option of saying no and asking like minded people to do the same together.
problem in the private sector is that then the management might get angry and create problems for you. legal option is always there but i have found out that most of the private sector employees don't do this as they are at the mercy of people above them and not interested in court cases that may go on for years.
also, if the management has given you some notice regarding this, you (and others if they want to join) can approach an advocate to serve them a legal notice as to why they are forcing employees without even asking if any one has any condition due to which she should not get it.
remember, vaccine companies themselves have not completely given out all the conditions in which some one should not go for it.
also, when you are going to follow all current norms (mask, distancing, hygiene ) strictly then there is no point to force people.
as per my experience, for your own sake and ease, best option is not to involve any outsider and have a talk with the management to make them understand your situation.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 16, 2021)

@quicky008 @whitestar_999 
forgot to mention that you can also lodge a complaint with any of the government authorities specially the one which is connected with your organization or CM / PM portal that the organization is disregarding the government advisory that it is not mandatory but voluntary.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 16, 2021)

@vidhubhushan Thanks!


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 22, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> @vidhubhushan Thanks!



most welcome dost. glad to help.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 22, 2021)

The vaccination drive at our organisation appears to have shifted to low gear all of a sudden. For the last week or so, not many people have been sent for inoculation and no new lists have been published as of yet with names of employees selected for vaccination.

I hope they will not resume vaccination in full force after this momentary lull in activity. I am really apprehensive about getting vaccinated, and then putting up with its side effects in the following weeks, if any.

And as far as i can understand no one will dare raise their voice against the management for the risk of facing the consequences, they would rather risk disaster or even death (!) rather than express resentment against their abusive policies. And if i try speaking out against them, i will be the proverbial odd man out, and thus targetted for further attacks and harassment.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 22, 2021)

^ jeez you need to find a new job. How are they even acquiring these vaccine doses ? Aren't the current doses in stock for frontline workers and old people only ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 23, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> The vaccination drive at our organisation appears to have shifted to low gear all of a sudden. For the last week or so, not many people have been sent for inoculation and no new lists have been published as of yet with names of employees selected for vaccination.
> 
> I hope they will not resume vaccination in full force after this momentary lull in activity. I am really apprehensive about getting vaccinated, and then putting up with its side effects in the following weeks, if any.
> 
> And as far as i can understand no one will dare raise their voice against the management for the risk of facing the consequences, they would rather risk disaster or even death (!) rather than express resentment against their abusive policies. And if i try speaking out against them, i will be the proverbial odd man out, and thus targetted for further attacks and harassment.


Not sure if this is legal under various laws.

Cc @Desmond David 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Feb 23, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> Not sure if this is legal under various laws.
> 
> Cc @Desmond David
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Well, it's not illegal either. Therefore an independent organization can enforce whatever regulations they want within the confines of the organization.


----------



## Abhinay Pasupuleti (Feb 25, 2021)

Seems like everyone got infected already


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Feb 27, 2021)

consumerismjunkie69 said:


> Seems like everyone got infected already


India's death curve is flattened beyond imagination, this maybe quite a factor for it.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## quicky008 (Mar 24, 2021)

What are they talking about in this video?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 24, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> What are they talking about in this video?


Their report was how they could not get any information from the govt, related to the facts which were the deciding factor to implement lockdown on such short notice.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 24, 2021)

Brace yourself for the 2nd wave and 'Double Mutant' variant.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2021)

ariftwister said:


> Brace yourself for the 2nd wave and 'Double Mutant' variant.


Covid Patch 19.2 notes
-Fix Kill all humans


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 25, 2021)

The actual news article for everyone's reference about this double mutation :

*www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-56507988
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 28, 2021)

I am still confused, how Delhi claimed about 3rd wave and it's over now?
And now India claims 2nd wave.
In my opinion, considering pasts pandemics, 2nd wave should be considered as mutated/evolved virus attack and not the peak of covid19 patients.
It's sad that in other countries scientist decides rules for covid19 and in India, politician.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> I am still confused, how Delhi claimed about 3rd wave and it's over now?
> And now India claims 2nd wave.
> In my opinion, considering pasts pandemics, 2nd wave should be considered as mutated/evolved virus attack and not the peak of covid19 patients.
> It's sad that in other countries scientist decides rules for covid19 and in India, politician.


That is the ground reality of whats wrong with  India. We have so much tests, requirements, interviews for being an IAS and IPS, but to become a politician, all it takes is to please the denominator at some useless subject.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 14, 2021)

Yupp, At the end, the Less educated one who choses to be a politician becomes more ricch


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2021)

Read the FAQ 
*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/c...-dose-of-covidshield/articleshow/82193029.cms


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 23, 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/mw02qb

This is so distressing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2021)

This feels like a Bio Warfare now


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 23, 2021)

^true-and despite that many people are still flouting the social distancing norms,atleast here in west bengal esp. in the rural areas and dont even bother to wear masks.

These people are in the habit of downplaying the threat posed by the pandemic,which motivates the uninitiated to disregard social distancing rules as well,by following the former's example.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 23, 2021)

Yeah, and you would think people would understand by now. They had a whole year to realize that COVID ain't no joke!


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 23, 2021)

Most people know covid is no joke, i wish mein fuhrer knew that


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 23, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> This feels like a Bio Warfare now



It is actually a biowarfare going on. Chinese virus is the weapon being used to destroy economies, kill the people and destroy humanity. 

I don’t think that this virus could have ever escaped a lab or came from bats. It was all done knowingly.

As far as bbc is concerned, they have shown the truth. But I usually don’t follow there news as it has heavy influence of Chinese propaganda.

People are dying, it is true. It is rather depressing people more. 

People, who could not handle the depression and pain of death of there dear,ones are going mentally ill or committing suicide.

We Are fighting a virus, which neither did we make nor did we contribute in spreading and that country which spread it, is busy bullying small countries by indebting them, forcefully persecuting and selling organs of its citizens, eating up countries on its border(Tibet, Mongolia, Hong Kong, Taiwan ) and spreading fake propaganda. Also, funding anti-India organisations in our country. 

But, it has infiltrated everyone from UN to world politics, that instead of criticising, delegates are even praising on how China combatted the virus, by making the world a hell place to live.

Innocent people are loosing there lives while that one big criminal organisation is enjoying dog meat along with soup of bull’s balls. 

By 2030, either there will be war, not due to tensions, but due to depression or dragon will gulp Taiwan. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 23, 2021)

This virus is a part of an elaborate strategy on the part of China to weaken the global economic structure ,esp. of developing countries like India etc which could pose a serious threat to China if they are allowed to grow and prosper.

They knowingly created the virus,and its also possible that once they realized that many countries have developed the means to combat this infection using vaccines,they decided to unleash a deadlier variant of this virus which the traditional covid vaccine couldn't handle,thus resulting in inevitable deaths in large numbers.

And the fact that developing countries like ours are rotten and corrupted to the core,and the politicians and ministers here are busy mud-slinging and hurling insults at one another instead of unitedly fighting the larger threat which is poised to destroy everything the country ever stood for has given a major impetus to the chinese forces to spread their tentacles within the country.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 23, 2021)

^ All this, because a communist regime has grown so much, that it can decide to do whatever illegal activities it want to do. Thanks to greed. Communists system are more like snakes, they can never be pet. They always bite back, no longer how one may be loya l to them.

As far as politicians are concerned, now the current ones are really dirty. It is said that during 1992, when govt. was on verge of bankruptcy, the then prime minister decided to increase cash flow. But as opposition may take advantage and curse there govt., he approached Sh. Vallabhai Patel. Even though he was in opposition, he never used it as a tool. But now, politicians have gone to the extent of spreading fake news about each other. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 23, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> ^true-and despite that many people are still flouting the social distancing norms,atleast here in west bengal esp. *in the rural areas and dont even bother to wear masks.*
> 
> These people are in the habit of downplaying the threat posed by the pandemic,which motivates the uninitiated to disregard social distancing rules as well,by following the former's example.


This probably happening every rural part of our country. I have a friend from small town in Tamil Nadu and he mentioned that literally 1-2 people will come out of their homes with masks. If asked why aren't you wearing masks then they answer that this virus is mostly in cities like Chennai-Madurai, it won't reach or become a huge risk in our town like it is in big cities. If this 2nd lockdown didn't happen, people will continue with their normal habits even if they were watching/hearing all the deaths from the news sources.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 23, 2021)

rural area? here in City, a lot of people are moving around without mask. someone saw in a nearby area, police doing challan using 2 different books, apparently one fake. a friend's wife died while they were trying to get oxygen. his father was still serious 2 days back and he and his 3 sons all are positive. a lot of people in his locality are still not using mask.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 23, 2021)

LOL Kejriwal recently made the covid related national meeting live and broadcasted to public.. Apparently somebody did not like that, guess who.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 23, 2021)

In my area, although the schools for children are closed but teachers are forced to come. They introduced weekend lockdown but it is gone now.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 23, 2021)

@TheSloth : they will be back to their usual ways once lockdown is lifted.....

@RumbaMon19 : Its the same at our place too(suburbs of kolkata),many schools and colleges are officially closed but the teachers are being forced to come to work (conduct virtual classes from the insititute when it would have been much more convenient for the teachers to do so right from their homes).Those that are refusing to come are being threatened with dire consequences and are even being given the sack -for the employees that have contracted covid or are sick and are working from home or are on leave,no salary is being given,even though its supposed to be illegal to deny payment to those that are on sick leave.

These shady organizations have the audacity to behave this way as the corrupt west bengal govt. is the least bothered about the welfare of the public and these privately run companies have the last word on what policies they will follow for their employees even during the Covid period.

just Out of curiosity rumbamon,which state/region are you from?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 23, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> @TheSloth : they will be back to their usual ways once lockdown is lifted.....
> 
> @RumbaMon19 : Its the same at our place too(suburbs of kolkata),many schools and colleges are officially closed but the teachers are being forced to come to work (conduct virtual classes from the insititute when it would have been much more convenient for the teachers to do so right from their homes).Those that are refusing to come are being threatened with dire consequences and are even being given the sack -for the employees that have contracted covid or are sick and are working from home or are on leave,no salary is being given,even though its supposed to be illegal to deny payment to those that are on sick leave.
> 
> ...




The same thing as you mentioned is happening here. Everything can be done from home but they are forced to come to school. My friend is in administration at DAV, it is a well reputed chain, but still it is doing these malpractice. 
Oh and I am from Chandigarh .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2021)

oxygen cylinder black market


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 24, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> just Out of curiosity rumbamon,which state/region are you from?


He lives in "The city beautiful, Chandigarh", its visible on his profile


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 24, 2021)

*life.coronasafe.network/For those who needs


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## TigerKing (Apr 26, 2021)

For home treatment


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 26, 2021)

Are people with o+ blood group relatively safe from covid?


----------



## chetansha (Apr 26, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Are people with o+ blood group relatively safe from covid?


I came across this *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210426/b7ef7790cdbcfa4b706c395bc7a99706.jpg

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 26, 2021)

Officer, its only medicinal.. You see, smokers are less susceptible to covid, im doing you a favor too


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 26, 2021)

*www.ndtv.com/india-news/covid-19-c...upplies-to-india-2422069?amp=1&akamai-rum=off
If you see "state run " in any China related news, there govt. Did it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2021)

Condition is pathetic now in India.
Forget about Beds in Hospital there is no space left in Crematoriums.

Worst Horror of the decade


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 29, 2021)

this not only very distressing,but also frightening in equal measure.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 30, 2021)

*m.timesofindia.com/india/india-wil...-leading-surgeon/amp_articleshow/82310183.cms


I seriously feel, no matter which party comes in power, the problems will exist and have to be solved by people itself.

The ideal party or government does not exist.

Now instead of blaming the government, media should start helping by giving home remedies for people who don't have severe corona. Those who are self-treating and have light cough and cold. Instead of showing that mass number of deaths, they should motivate people that we all are together.

People also, instead of debating over left or right should support each other in the best way possible. Now unlike political parties, ideal citizen does exist.

After all, in the end the life of people is at stake. People felt that covid is gone and started enjoying. This instead caused a backlash.

recently, a relative of mine has got covid in noida. There were no beds or oxygen so he was shifted here. Now he did got everything but problem emerged when he contracted pneumonia. The saturation dropped and is below 80. Now the infection is such that 70-80% of his lungs are destroyed by covid. Even if he is able to survive, he will have to live on oxygen cylinder supply for whole life. There is nothing that can be done now.

And you will be shocked to know that his age was 35, not even above 50.

Thing is, we are suffering for something, neither we made nor we wanted. It's like someone poisoned the world in order to gain power. It is enough to show how much bad CCP can go.

I feel an online memorial website should be started, listing names of all the people MARTYRED while fighting against the CCP virus. Call it Wuhan virus, xi jinping virus, Mao Zedong virus, china virus or whatever, it is one and the same thing. Also, now see china is selling oxygen and equipment at full cost to india. First create the problem then sell the solution. It is really bad of. China to do this.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 30, 2021)

*www.indiatoday.in/amp/india-today-...yle-during-the-second-wave-1795995-2021-04-28


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 30, 2021)

*Now instead of blaming the government, media should start helping by giving home remedies for people who don't have severe corona.*



I just cannot read that block of text without cringing man. Never seen someone be so deluded or out of moral compass. People are gasping for breath, out of oxygen, while our PM is campaigning bengal elections and you are saying don't blame the govt. Blame china, xi ping pong what the fuck.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2021)

Mutations, Variants....Due to high population of India there is high chance of new variants.

*theprint.in/health/b-1-117-to-b-1-...infections-here-are-the-dominant-ones/644693/


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 30, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> A stone broke your window, will blaming stone do any deeds?


I know I shouldn't open my mouth but I can't resist saying "Whooping the child who threw the stone would ensure no more windows are broken".


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 30, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> I know I shouldn't open my mouth but I can't resist saying "Whooping the child who threw the stone would ensure no more windows are broken".



And who is the child here? Coronavirus was sent in the form to break a thin economy of country. The child is china.

And whooping it would ensure no more pandemics, no more force organselling, no more persecution, no more funding of riots in india.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 30, 2021)

The first wave was under control simply because of strict lockdowns. The govt declared there won't be any lockdowns after this or the economy will suffer. Then there were stupid religious and election mass gatherings. Obviously this was going to happen. The third wave will be more worse at this rate.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 30, 2021)

chimera201 said:


> The first wave was under control simply because of strict lockdowns. The govt declared there won't be any lockdowns after this or the economy will suffer. Then there were stupid religious and election mass gatherings. Obviously this was going to happen. The third wave will be more worse at this rate.


This is truly bizzare. I just can't believe people are so ignorant towards this pandemic! I am already scared of 2nd wave, i dont know what to do if 3rd wave comes. Why people aren't scared  after watching the tragedy on the news? It is so heart breaking seeing people crying because they couldn't get hospital bed or oxygen cylinder to their loved ones.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 30, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> This is truly bizzare. I just can't believe people are so ignorant towards this pandemic! I am already scared of 2nd wave, i dont know what to do if 3rd wave comes. Why people aren't scared  after watching the tragedy on the news? It is so heart breaking seeing people crying because they couldn't get hospital bed or oxygen cylinder to their loved ones.


Half the news. The mainstream media is busy showing a false narrative that all is well.
It is an obligation of the media to bring the truth to the masses. Just open zee news, republic, etc and you will understand.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 30, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> It is an obligation of the media to bring the truth to the masses. Just open zee news, republic, etc and you will understand.


Those Channel are Platinum partners for spreading propaganda


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 30, 2021)

And these channels will always come first when you turn on your tv. Aged people usually just keep watching instead of changing them. And therefore, a subconcious bias is created.

How will people take this seriously if the news says, all is well. ? We need to see the news that may be tough to watch but is the truth, not what we want to see.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 30, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> And these channels will always come first when you turn on your tv.


Yup, republic tv was doing this, it was found it had paid local cable channel to direct to his channel when tv is started. That way he got high trp during that ssr case.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## TigerKing (Apr 30, 2021)

Sonu Sood's Telegram Channel

Suppliers/Volunteers for medicines and oxygen supply please DM. Do not make any payments to unverified sources.

Any payment made, will be at your own risk. Sood Charity Foundation & Team at IFWC Channel will not be responsible.

*t.me/IndiaFightsWithCovid
I was curious how Sonu managed all these in 1st wave.
Now again in 2nd wave doing great job.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 30, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Sonu Sood's Telegram Channel
> 
> Suppliers/Volunteers for medicines and oxygen supply please DM. Do not make any payments to unverified sources.
> 
> ...



Finally some bollywood actor who didn't flew to Maldives or went to farmhouse and is instead helping the common man.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2021)

Guys! Don't watch Indian news Channel.
Watch BBC, CNN or other foreign new channels. They even interact with families who lost their loved ones in video chat and reveal the Truth.

_A man in UP lost his Pregnant wife along with the unborn child and he got mad and was shouting mad at the SYSTEM in hospitals._

*Indian Media is fully controlled and Baked.*

CNN also commented that Indian Government exported millions of Vaccines to other countries and now facing shortage for its own people now.
Also, people got loosened up after 1st wave thinking Herd immunity is working and went out in gatherings, events & rallies etc.


----------



## chimera201 (May 1, 2021)

Vaccine export is probably due to patents/contracts with the original vaccine maker. It's not like India exported it for show of support for the world/revenue/bragging rights.


----------



## TigerKing (May 1, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys! Don't watch Indian news Channel.
> Watch BBC, CNN or other foreign new channels. They even interact with families who lost their loved ones in video chat and reveal the Truth.
> 
> _A man in UP lost his Pregnant wife along with the unborn child and he got mad and was shouting mad at the SYSTEM in hospitals._
> ...


Indian media now blaming "SYSTEM".


----------



## TigerKing (May 1, 2021)

As COVID-19 cases rise, 350 Indian scientists appeal to Narendra Modi to publicly release virus data

*www.firstpost.com/india/as-covid-1...i-to-publicly-release-virus-data-9580821.html
I thought scientists were studying it already..


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Indian media now blaming "SYSTEM".


Yes, the "system" is some new mental gymnastics. Remember this when you go to vote next time, the "system" is the govt


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 1, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> As COVID-19 cases rise, 350 Indian scientists appeal to Narendra Modi to publicly release virus data
> 
> *www.firstpost.com/india/as-covid-1...i-to-publicly-release-virus-data-9580821.html
> I thought scientists were studying it already..



But why have they made it private in the first place? Something fishy going on. Government should maintain transparancy on these matters.


----------



## TheSloth (May 1, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Indian media now blaming "SYSTEM".


can they arrest 144 pepole for coming to that marriage?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2021)

a message should go even if all arent prosecuted. also  i want the same zeal when disrupting the marriage of a powerful politician.

this guy is still cancer. being overly show offy, flexing his power against people who have none


----------



## TigerKing (May 1, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> can they arrest 144 pepole for coming to that marriage?





> Central Government Act
> Section 144 in The Code Of Criminal Procedure, 1973
> 144. Power to issue order in urgent cases of nuisance of apprehended danger.
> (1) In cases where, in the opinion of a District Magistrate, a Sub- divisional Magistrate or any other Executive Magistrate specially empowered by the State Government in this behalf, there is sufficient ground for proceeding under this section and immediate prevention or speedy remedy is desirable, such Magistrate may, by a written order stating the material facts of the case and served in the manner provided by section 134, direct any person to abstain from a certain act or to take certain order with respect to certain property in his possession or under his management, if such Magistrate considers that such direction is likely to prevent, or tends to prevent, obstruction, annoyance or injury to any person lawfully employed, or danger to human life, health or safety, or a disturbance of the public tranquility, or a riot, of an affray.
> ...





> Difference between Section 144 and curfew
> 
> Section 144 prohibits gathering of four or more people in the concerned area, while during the curfew people are instructed to stay indoors for a particular period of time. The government puts a complete restriction on traffic as well. Markets, schools, colleges and offices remain closed under the curfew and only essential services are allowed to run on prior notice.








I think in this case both are wrong. DM was not behaving properly and people breaking law.

Yes police can arrest you.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2021)

*Huge shout out to the volunteers who are working day & night to support the COVID patients*


----------



## Zangetsu (May 4, 2021)

This really brings tears.
No words to describe such situation now


----------



## TigerKing (May 6, 2021)




----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 6, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> This really brings tears.
> No words to describe such situation now



Someone in the comments of this video said

"Diapers and politicians should be changed frequently, for the same reason" — Mark Twain


*marktwainstudies.com/the-apocryphal-twain-politicians-are-like-diapers/


----------



## $hadow (May 6, 2021)

What's the status of the vaccination? Have you guys got vaccinated yet?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 6, 2021)

Unable to book a slot in cowin. Always full


----------



## aby geek (May 6, 2021)

Did you try booking it through arogya setu app as well? Does it work?


----------



## true_lies (May 6, 2021)

Got my shot yesterday. Covaxin from Fortis Hospital, Rs 1250. Only private hospital other than Max Hospital giving shots to 18+ in Chandigarh.
Booked through Arogya Setu app day before, luckily got an open slot for yesterday. Next shot after 28 days.


----------



## Vyom (May 7, 2021)

Looking at the crowds in these vaccination center, I would sure wait until the dust is settled. And hoping I don't catch it before that. -_-


----------



## TigerKing (May 12, 2021)

from 13.27


----------



## chimera201 (May 12, 2021)

*www.indiatoday.in/india/story/maha...report-mucormycosis-deaths-1801655-2021-05-12
The Black Death of our generation. Scary as hell.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 12, 2021)

Any news on the drug developed by DRDO? Heard it is effective in present scenario.


----------



## TigerKing (May 12, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Any news on the drug developed by DRDO? Heard it is effective in present scenario.


Yes it's effective.. As per reports


----------



## TigerKing (May 12, 2021)

chimera201 said:


> *www.indiatoday.in/india/story/maha...report-mucormycosis-deaths-1801655-2021-05-12
> The Black Death of our generation. Scary as hell.


follow him for future updates too.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392048351290527745


----------



## TigerKing (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Æsoteric Positron (May 14, 2021)

$hadow said:


> What's the status of the vaccination? Have you guys got vaccinated yet?


*sighs. Ṭhat's all I can do, ṃan. India needs vax.

Our situation is going really bad, India seems to be the new USA but even worst. Just look at this graph and tell me you don't feel overly sad and scared-:






tbh, I think India should be mocked on the election rallies and religious gatherings, heavily. We did really messed up. More than half of people died post khumbh mela in Uttarakhand, similar situation in states like bengal.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 14, 2021)

TigerKing said:


>



I did heard this thing about dark chocolate. Its good for seasonal dry cough also( dark choclate, not milk one)


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2021)

Man, the Horsemen of the Apocalypse are here.


----------



## TigerKing (May 16, 2021)

Start from 11.00 (English and Marathi language).

Must watch for covid doubts.


----------



## TigerKing (May 16, 2021)




----------



## TigerKing (May 16, 2021)




----------



## rockfella (May 17, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> *sighs. Ṭhat's all I can do, ṃan. India needs vax.
> 
> Our situation is going really bad, India seems to be the new USA but even worst. Just look at this graph and tell me you don't feel overly sad and scared-:
> 
> ...


Religion got us again just like it always does.


----------



## TigerKing (May 17, 2021)

Regional SARS-CoV-2 Variant Proportions (pdf attachment)
Cases, Data, and Surveillance


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2021)




----------



## chimera201 (May 19, 2021)

*thebulletin.org/2021/05/the-origin-of-covid-did-people-or-nature-open-pandoras-box-at-wuhan/


----------



## Zangetsu (May 22, 2021)

Hackers are booking slots in COWIN app and taking all the available slots from normal public.


----------



## TigerKing (May 23, 2021)

Start from 14.05
But mostly in Marathi..
Slides are in English.


----------



## TigerKing (May 23, 2021)

*www.indear.org/


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2021)

Are you all getting the OTP in COWIN ?

My parents tried many times but no OTP. What a TRASH app they have created.


----------



## TigerKing (May 24, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Are you all getting the OTP in COWIN ?
> 
> My parents tried many times but no OTP. What a TRASH app they have created.


Yes. Getting OTP.
But no slots available in Mumbai earlier and now. BMC twitter handle provides information about availablity of slots 15-30 min advance. So we tried logging in 5 min earlier.
On the 1st day we also faced OTP issue but from next day received OTP quickly.


----------



## TigerKing (May 24, 2021)

Get notified when Vaccine slots for 18+ adults are available in a center near you! Send feedback to @xsreality
CoWIN Alerts

Find available vaccination slots on CoWin! Developed by @rohanrajpal and @parasmehan123, contact for any issues.
CoWin Alerts


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 26, 2021)

Got covid positive a week ago. Most of it has gone by now but left weakness. 

Now taste and smell have gone and it feels bad without having it.


----------



## TigerKing (May 27, 2021)

*covid19.healthdata.org/india


----------



## TigerKing (May 30, 2021)

*www.mohfw.gov.in/pdf/COVID19DistrictWisePositivityAnalysis30thMay.xlsx
RAT and RTPCR
everyone's favourite Antigen tests are doing well in spreading covid.


----------



## TheSloth (May 30, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Got covid positive a week ago. Most of it has gone by now but left weakness.
> 
> Now taste and smell have gone and it feels bad without having it.


Its good you are recovering.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 31, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> *www.mohfw.gov.in/pdf/COVID19DistrictWisePositivityAnalysis30thMay.xlsx
> RAT and RTPCR
> everyone's favourite Antigen tests are doing well in spreading covid.


Not Found​The requested URL was not found on this server.


----------



## TigerKing (May 31, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> Not Found​The requested URL was not found on this server.


*www.mohfw.gov.in/pdf/COVID19DistrictWisePositivityAnalysis31stMay.xlsx
Updated


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## TigerKing (Jun 10, 2021)

Dte GHS Comprehensive Guidelines for Management of COVID-19 in CHILDREN_9 June 2021
*dghs.gov.in/WriteReadData/News/202...rManagementofCOVID-19inCHILDREN_9June2021.pdf


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 10, 2021)

I got my first dose of Covishield vaccine on Jun 7. My office arranged for a slot.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 10, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> My office arranged for a slot.


For a family or just you?


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 10, 2021)

There was a option to register for family also, but I did not register for them. There are lot of vaccination drives happening here in Hyderabad.

Some of my other friends who also work in IT have their vaccination drive in next week.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2021)

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/...9-delta-plus-variant/articleshow/83842056.cms


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 25, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> View attachment 20510
> 
> *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/...9-delta-plus-variant/articleshow/83842056.cms






1st death due to Indian+ variant
And new restrictions imposed today itself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2021)

The Bigger problem is even if the stock of vaccine is there, people are not going for vaccination.

US has double the population of the vaccine with them but still they are 50% vaccinated fully. Spreading awareness to the general public is more important. And getting Vaccine is an option and not obligation made by the Government.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## TigerKing (Jul 16, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> The Bigger problem is even if the stock of vaccine is there, people are not going for vaccination.
> 
> US has double the population of the vaccine with them but still they are 50% vaccinated fully. Spreading awareness to the general public is more important. And getting Vaccine is an option and not obligation made by the Government.


There are awareness campaigns on ground level mostly in rural area as it should be.
But these things are needed when people don't want to be vaccinated and vaccines stocks remains unused. I don't think that's the case here. If we can vaccinated 84 lacs in a single day, then how those people were arranged so easily? It's simple that they wanted to get vaccinated.
There is possibility that vaccines awareness ratio is more in city and less in rural area, which counters equal amount of vaccines distributions in one state, between districts, cities, villages. Supply and demand both are different in a country.
Problem is that people looking for choice of vaccines and availability in other cities, other states.
Vaccines are for all anyone can get vaccinated from anywhere but problem arises when awareness increased in native people and they demand more vaccines.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2022)

Unknown variant of COVID-19 detected after genome sequencing in Bihar lab: Details


----------



## aby geek (Jan 11, 2022)

Could that be the french ihu?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2022)

NeoCov

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/life-s...of-all-covid-strains/articleshow/89173858.cms


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 28, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> NeoCov
> 
> *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/life-s...of-all-covid-strains/articleshow/89173858.cms



TLDR,

_"Omicron is our hope for the end of pandemic"_

*—Neocov enters the chat*


With all this happening, human shud just invest in making a artificial ecosystem, dug up a cave, and live there. It is way too much considering the world has already entered the age of too much """""stress"""""


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Desmond (Aug 24, 2022)

Welp, I got COVID as well. FML.

Was hopelessly ill yesterday, like worst illness I ever suffered, which made me wonder whether it was COVID. So took RT PCR test and it confirmed it for me. I feel better now, perhaps because I took both vaccine doses. Haven't taken booster yet though.

So yeah, better not stop wearing mask and sanitizing your hands. Covid is still around.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 24, 2022)

^ Many people in my locality still wear mask. Get well soon. 

Off topic, but here Cow-pox, tomato pox, and Hand and feet disease are also spreading, not like covid though. So incase you live in North states like Punjab, haryana, avoid buying direct milk, use either that pasteurised packet milk or even better, switch to UHT milk. But don't buy milk directly from shelters.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 24, 2022)

Yeah, but in my locality almost no one wears mask. Even I had stopped thinking what's the worst that can happen. Well, I guess I had it coming.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> ^ Many people in my locality still wear mask. Get well soon.
> 
> Off topic, but here Cow-pox, tomato pox, and Hand and feet disease are also spreading, not like covid though. So incase you live in North states like Punjab, haryana, avoid buying direct milk, use either that pasteurised packet milk or even better, switch to UHT milk. But don't buy milk directly from shelters.


Not to worry about Cow-pox. Infact it was the vaccine created from Cow-pox to prevent Small-Pox.

Basic prevention steps are a must. But you never know where you might contact the disease from.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 24, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Welp, I got COVID as well. FML.
> 
> Was hopelessly ill yesterday, like worst illness I ever suffered, which made me wonder whether it was COVID. So took RT PCR test and it confirmed it for me. I feel better now, perhaps because I took both vaccine doses. Haven't taken booster yet though.
> 
> So yeah, better not stop wearing mask and sanitizing your hands. Covid is still around.


Do you live in Pune ? I went there during december 2021 to vacate my flat and there was not even a single soul on the road that wore a mask.
But you will be fine, soon. It feels shitty but just keep paracetamol and volini gel with you.

I got covid when I was in bhubaneswar. The state govt people actually came, made us sign some documents and gave us free medicine. Also provided free helpline for emergency needs, like arranging food and ambulance etc, if we are incapable of it.

What vaccine did you take ? Covishield or Covaxin ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2022)

As per WHO, every person on earth will get COVID once.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 24, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Welp, I got COVID as well. FML.
> 
> Was hopelessly ill yesterday, like worst illness I ever suffered, which made me wonder whether it was COVID. So took RT PCR test and it confirmed it for me. I feel better now, perhaps because I took both vaccine doses. Haven't taken booster yet though.
> 
> So yeah, better not stop wearing mask and sanitizing your hands. Covid is still around.


Get well soon man.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 24, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> As per WHO, every person on earth will get COVID once.


Oh great. I guess I should not be lazy and get the precautionary dose as well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 25, 2022)

Desmond said:


> I feel better now, perhaps because I took both vaccine doses. Haven't taken booster yet though.


Keep some Dolo 650mg around too. I know about the recent controversy but it really is more effective than usual 500mg paracetamol based tablets in case fever is more than 100F. Just take one tablet after dinner & before going to sleep in case fever is more than 100F for more than half/full day by then.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Do you live in Pune ? I went there during december 2021 to vacate my flat and there was not even a single soul on the road that wore a mask.
> But you will be fine, soon. It feels shitty but just keep paracetamol and volini gel with you.
> 
> I got covid when I was in bhubaneswar. The state govt people actually came, made us sign some documents and gave us free medicine. Also provided free helpline for emergency needs, like arranging food and ambulance etc, if we are incapable of it.
> ...


Covishield.

Yeah, I live in Pune. I dont usually go out much except to buy groceries these days but recently I had to go out more because I was looking to move to another flat. Also many people were visiting my current flat looking to move into as well, so could have contacted from either of the ways who knows.

I did all the testing privately and took treatment from a clinic near my place via teleconsulting. No govt agency has contacted me. I am just managing on my own.


Zangetsu said:


> As per WHO, every person on earth will get COVID once.


Yeah, I kinda knew that it was only a matter of time.


TheSloth said:


> Get well soon man.


Thanks. I hope so too.


whitestar_999 said:


> Keep some Dolo 650mg around too. I know about the recent controversy but it really is more effective than usual 500mg paracetamol based tablets in case fever is more than 100F. Just take one tablet after dinner & before going to sleep in case fever is more than 100F for more than half/full day by then.


Yeah, the doctor prescribed Dolo and told to take if fever rises but I feel fine so I never needed to take it. So far I have never felt worse than I did on Monday.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 26, 2022)

Take care. Get well soon. Keep checking SPO2. Take all the vitamins. Limcee helped me a lot. Take lot of ORS.
I tried multiple paracetamol brands during covid. Dolo 650g is the best.

_I hate to say that I was in Bangalore last year during 2nd wave when I got infected with Covid. All I had to manage myself alone. Dunzo, Apollo24/7 were my only help. I managed to consult a doctor via mfine app. The facilities by govt agency were somewhat unfriendly. I used to get automated IVR calls. that too in local language which I don't understand. And the end reply from IVR will be "isolate yourself at home". I can't even go out or ask anyone out to buy medicines because police were blindly beating anyone on road. Never felt so much helpless in life._


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2022)

^^Ya Bangalore mostly people speak Tamil. And I went to a small hotel to eat during my trip and all the waitress knew was Tamil.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 26, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Ya Bangalore mostly people speak Tamil. And I went to a small hotel to eat during my trip and all the waitress knew was Tamil.


It's kannada, since bangalore is in Karnataka.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2022)

Oh ya my bad its Kannada


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 26, 2022)

Local language is always welcome but in IVR, that too during a world wide pandemic, there should be at least one language commonly spoken all over the country or world. People call it 2nd silicon valley of the world. We can expect English at least if not Hindi.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 27, 2022)

bubusam13 said:


> Local language is always welcome but in IVR, that too during a world wide pandemic, there should be at least one language commonly spoken all over the country or world. People call it 2nd silicon valley of the world. We can expect English at least if not Hindi.


It is all language politics especially in Karnataka where they put Kannada at top & English was never a favourite language unlike in TN where they give much more importance to English compared to all other languages except Tamil.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 27, 2022)

bubusam13 said:


> Local language is always welcome but in IVR, that too during a world wide pandemic, there should be at least one language commonly spoken all over the country or world. People call it 2nd silicon valley of the world. We can expect English at least if not Hindi.


Karnataka govt and police operate like mafia if you are from a different state.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 27, 2022)

All I heard is Bangalore Autowalla's have formed unions and they quite often beat up Uber/ola/rapido drivers. Also, they charge heavily extra and behave like mafia.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 3, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> As per WHO, every person on earth will get COVID once.


Absolutely a TRUE fact. Whether you take precautionary doses or not.
Even the Covid symptoms will vary from person to person depending upon the personal immunity and degree of illness!!!


----------

